# All You Stetson Bennett Haters



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2021)

Here’s you a little something to chew on. 
https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...on-bennett-has-quietly-exceeded-expectations/


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Here’s you a little something to chew on.
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...on-bennett-has-quietly-exceeded-expectations/




The only question remaining regarding Bennett is who plays him in the movie???  

I don't think anyone associated with UGA as a fan of the program hates Stetson Bennett.  That being said his being the starting QB is a concern for a national title contending team....especially given his 2 interception performance against Florida.  There is nothing not to like about Bennett as a person and a Bulldog....dude is the epitome of a DGD.....but Rudy didn't start at Notre Dame and we are making a serious playoff and natty run with a walk on QB who was not offered out of high school or after one year of junior college.  There is no doubt that the size of the fight in the Dawg was missed by a lot of people who make a lot of money to analyze potential CFB talent in Bennett's case.....but they always miss heart....because it seldom pans out in the end and talent over comes it.  There could be nothing sweeter in the world as a Dawg fan to watch Bennett lead UGA to a national title...and it could very well happen...but there is no more Georgia thing in the world than to have a once in a lifetime dominant defense and a offense that is more than adequate only to watch this team get blown out in the first round of the playoffs.  Maybe winning the first round and then getting blown out in the natty is slightly more Georgia but as a Georgia fan you gotta feel a Georgia moment coming and given that Bennett is most likely source of said Georgia moment if it happens who didn't see it coming????

I have come to the conclusion that Daniels just ain't good enough to start at UGA...either because he is made of glass, not tough enough or simply not good enough.  It happens everywhere.  But it seems to happen a lot at UGA......


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

So whats the odds that we lose to Alabama in the SEC CG, win the first round of the playoffs and meet Bama again in the natty where we proceed to get behind with Bennett playing only to have Daniels come in and save the day in OT ala 2017 in reverse????  Or Daniels gets the start, struggles and we get behind, and Bennett comes in and Tuas the Tide????


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 2, 2021)

Just get the W's. That's all that matters. Lot's of great college QB's had great stats and no national championship. Like Al Davis said, "Just win baby".


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 2, 2021)

I just can’t see GA winning a National Championship with Bennett as QB. I also see some of these 5 star QB’s that are waiting to get their chance at GA enter the transfer portal if we’re only gonna throw the ball 19 times a game. We shoulda put up at least 50 points on Florida


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 2, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I just can’t see GA winning a National Championship with Bennett as QB. I also see some of these 5 star QB’s that are waiting to get their chance at GA enter the transfer portal if we’re only gonna throw the ball 19 times a game. We shoulda put up at least 50 points on Florida




Unfortunately the consensus in Athens seems to be "5 star quarterbacks????  Who needs 'em.....".  Given the stacking of high quality defensive players UGA is signing combined with the Kirby death march with a 4 score lead and its going to be hard for any QB to get an excessive amount of attention at UGA.  I think Smart is all in on "modernizing" the offense but it'd be a fool who would keep tossing the ball around the yard with a 4 score lead and a defense with 4-7 legitimate NFL first and second rounders stifling the opposition.  UGA is currently suffering from an embarassment of riches and in an era where a QB must be in the top 3 heisman contenders to win a natty what UGA is attempting to do this season...win a natty with a competent offense and a generational defense....is just not something CFB fans are accustomed to.  I too am skeptical and Bennett's performance in JAX wasn't in the least bit reassuring but the march continues and we will know sometime around the first week of January where it all winds up.....GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 2, 2021)

Alabama can still put up a lot of points. They always get better as the season goes on. I’m just not confident enough in Bennett to think  he could lead a team that’s down 10 points going into the 4th quarter to a win


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2021)

It’s like none of y’all read that article at all. not a one of you have watched practices. None of you are scouts, recruiters or professional coaches. Just read the kids stats, look at his win column, and take one game at a time that the coaches give us. Stop speculating and crying about the free steak we are eating. Sheesh!! We are in the midst of a historic season and a resurgence of Bulldawg football and folks are second guessing how coach Smart is getting us here. Just stop and listen to the silliness of these arguments, go back and read Bennett’s ratings & stats. Go back and watch him play.
It’s like I’m watching football with my three year old grand son.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2021)

Y’all are nuts even talking about replacing Bennett. Daniels has proven to be fragile and missed a lot of snaps this season. He’s less mobile than Bennett as well, and those two things will be liabilities against good defenses like Bama or OSU. Bennett is who brought you this far and his legs are the wildcard you’ll need. Go ahead and sit Bennett and see how long before you need him back out there.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s like none of y’all read that article at all. not a one of you have watched practices. None of you are scouts, recruiters or professional coaches. Just read the kids stats, look at his win column, and take one game at a time the coaches give us. Stop speculations and crying about the free steak we are eating. Sheesh!! We are in the midst of a historic season and resurgence of Bulldawg football at folks are second guessing how coach Smart is getting us here. Just stop and listen to the silliness of these arguments, go back and read Bennett’s ratings & stats. Go back and watch him play.
> It’s like I’m watching football with my three year old grand son.


That's right. Who cares about his stats so long as he's managing the team to a win. Winning is all that matters.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s like none of y’all read that article at all. not a one of you have watched practices. None of you are scouts, recruiters or professional coaches. Just read the kids stats, look at his win column, and take one game at a time that the coaches give us. Stop speculating and crying about the free steak we are eating. Sheesh!! We are in the midst of a historic season and a resurgence of Bulldawg football and folks are second guessing how coach Smart is getting us here. Just stop and listen to the silliness of these arguments, go back and read Bennett’s ratings & stats. Go back and watch him play.
> It’s like I’m watching football with my three year old grand son.


Your defense is CARRYING the Dawgs. If the defense wasn't elite, Bennett wouldn't have you guys undefeated still. Being a Bama fan, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Bennett is still the quarterback, IF Bama even makes it to the SEC Championship game. I'm not saying Bama wins the game. They might not even make it there but, I'd like our chances a whole lot more knowing that Bennett isn't going to beat us with the ability to throw the long ball. Dink passes he's pretty accurate. I don't think that he can throw it 50 yards


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Your defense is CARRYING the Dawgs. If the defense wasn't elite, Bennett wouldn't have you guys undefeated still. Being a Bama fan, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Bennett is still the quarterback, IF Bama even makes it to the SEC Championship game. I'm not saying Bama wins the game. They might not even make it there but, I'd like our chances a whole lot more knowing that Bennett isn't going to beat us with the ability to throw the long ball. Dink passes he's pretty accurate. I don't think that he can throw it 50 yards



the defense is averaging giving up 5.74 ppg....they aren’t scoring 34.2 ppg.
Stetson is the head of that offense scoring the points


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s like none of y’all read that article at all. not a one of you have watched practices. None of you are scouts, recruiters or professional coaches. Just read the kids stats, look at his win column, and take one game at a time that the coaches give us. Stop speculating and crying about the free steak we are eating. Sheesh!! We are in the midst of a historic season and a resurgence of Bulldawg football and folks are second guessing how coach Smart is getting us here. Just stop and listen to the silliness of these arguments, go back and read Bennett’s ratings & stats. Go back and watch him play.
> It’s like I’m watching football with my three year old grand son.





One more time for the folks way up high in the cheap seats:



> *Bennett currently leads the SEC in passing efficiency at 193.85* -- or, at least he would if he'd thrown enough passes to qualify.
> 
> Bennett has completed 66.3% of his passes for 11.5 yards per attempt with 12 touchdowns and only four interceptions, two of which came against Florida on Saturday. However, he's throwing only 14.4 passes per game, which is short of the 15 per game he needs to qualify for rate stats. *If Bennett had thrown four more passes, he'd not only lead the SEC in passing efficiency, but he'd be third overall in the country behind only Western Kentucky's Bailey Zappe ad Oklahoma's Caleb Williams, who has made up for lost time quickly. Bennett's 11.5 yards per attempt would also lead the SEC and rank second nationally behind Coastal Carolina's Grayson McCall.*



The reason he only throws 14.4 passes per game is because Georgia's offense is stacked with Running Backs who get the rock. Georgia's run game is dominant in every game and opens up the pass. Even if Daniels were the starting QB the offensive scheme would not change that much and why should it? The defense shuts down the other team's offense and the offense pounds the other team's defense with a fresh running back on any and every play. 

The pass plays that do get called are often effective and that's the point. The other team's D can't stack the box on every play simply because they know we are going to run the ball a lot. They have to know we can throw the ball very effectively and we have done so without our "impact" receivers the whole season.

Maybe next year Monken and Smart decide the talent leans toward putting the ball in the air and they change things up. Right now they are putting up points and winning games and they are the coaches. I bet they know a lot more about the capabilities of the individual players as well as the team as a whole than everybody combined on this message board. It has to be so because they are the ones winning the games by big margins.

Bottom line - Bennett's stats show that The Mailman is the real deal. That's a phat fact Jack. You can argue it's because of the other 10 guys on the O side of the ball making it easy for him. That doesn't change his stats. The guy is a baller, plain and simple.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 2, 2021)

No question the kid can play ball, not hating at all.  Like I mentioned in another post, I'm just curious to see if he can come from behind doing nothing but throwing the ball.  We may never find out though because of that defense.  I also mentioned that you have two extremely talented QB's.  The run I think you are fixing to make, that's a gift.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 2, 2021)

Buck, Buck, Buck...............Buck

Now you've gone and done it. How dare you bring facts, figures, reason and LOGIC to a debate where only perception, opinion and FEELINGS belong!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

Just keep winning! I remeber his twi INT's Saturday. But I also remember some awesome running for some key converstions. JT will be there when needed. I look to see him work some of the rust off Saturday against a horrible Mizzou team.


----------



## James12 (Nov 2, 2021)

Good read.  

I’ve been saying start Screech for years dating back to when he ran the scout team schemes the weeks they were to face the dual threat QBs.  The defenses are on record talking about how difficult he was to defend.  

Im no coach, only a volunteer GON special analyst, but I think they need to let him play manziel-type ball to maximize his ability.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It’s like none of y’all read that article at all. not a one of you have watched practices. None of you are scouts, recruiters or professional coaches. Just read the kids stats, look at his win column, and take one game at a time that the coaches give us. Stop speculating and crying about the free steak we are eating. Sheesh!! We are in the midst of a historic season and a resurgence of Bulldawg football and folks are second guessing how coach Smart is getting us here. Just stop and listen to the silliness of these arguments, go back and read Bennett’s ratings & stats. Go back and watch him play.
> It’s like I’m watching football with my three year old grand son.


I’m definitely not a hater but it’s not hard to exceed expectations when nothing was expected of you. Your cherry picking stats. He’s averaging 14.4 passes a game. He’s not the kind of QB that can throw 30 or more passes if needed without getting picked off more often. I agree with mark. IF it comes done to having to throw the ball,Stetson will struggle. And yes. I read the article


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> One more time for the folks way up high in the cheap seats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you average throwing 144.625 yds a game you can have a high rating! 

Who cares just win!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’m definitely not a hater but it’s not hard to exceed expectations when nothing was expected of you. Your cherry picking stats. He’s averaging 14.4 passes a game. He’s not the kind of QB that can throw 30 or more passes if needed without getting picked off more often. I agree with mark. IF it comes done to having to throw the ball,Stetson will struggle. And yes. I read the article


So you think they should throw more and run less? He’s only throwing 14.4 times a game because that’s all that needed from the QB position, no matter who’s playing. If they have Daniels in does that mean they should shift away from the running game?......which they probably will.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So you think they should throw more and run less? He’s only throwing 14.4 times a game because that’s all that needed from the QB position, no matter who’s playing. If they have Daniels in does that mean they should shift away from the running game?......which they probably will.


They will still run the ball no matter who's under center that's why we are called RBU and not Mullenecks or 3rd and Grantham!


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So you think they should throw more and run less? He’s only throwing 14.4 times a game because that’s all that needed from the QB position, no matter who’s playing. If they have Daniels in does that mean they should shift away from the running game?......which they probably will.


This^  we ain’t been in a position to have to pass a lot. Gotten early leads and grinding the clock with the running game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So you think they should throw more and run less? He’s only throwing 14.4 times a game because that’s all that needed from the QB position, no matter who’s playing. If they have Daniels in does that mean they should shift away from the running game?......which they probably will.


Kirby will always run the ball regardless of who’s behind center. He’s doing exactly what any other QB playing for the team of his choosing. Winning! Will we need JT at some point? Yes. But he wasn’t needed Saturday and that means the team took care of business. JT is pure passer and our passing game is better with him in there. But right now it’s Stestsons show until we need to score some points. What a good problem to have!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby will always run the ball regardless of who’s behind center. He’s doing exactly what any other QB playing for the team of his choosing. Winning! Will we need JT at some point? Yes. But he wasn’t needed Saturday and that means the team took care of business. JT is pure passer and our passing game is better with him in there. But right now it’s Stestsons show until we need to score some points. What a good problem to have!!!


Well Said!!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> They will still run the ball no matter who's under center that's why we are called RBU and not Mullenecks or 3rd and Grantham!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 2, 2021)

Bennett reminds me of Baker Mayfield and he did make some plays against UF. For example the broken play that he ran for a first down. He's got legs and knows how to use them. No, he probably can't throw 50 yards so he's just got to let it go a little sooner. He does make me nervous sometimes but the long ball don't always win games. Stetson has heart and a DGD as they come.

Daniels reminds me of Tom Brady, very accurate passer but that's about it. He stands back there and throws the ball and if no one's open lays down for a sack. The kid is on the #1 CFB team in the land and not fighting to play? No thank you! Can you imagine Tim Tebow sitting during UF's NC runs because of a pulled muscle? Absolutely NOT!!

Everybody knows defense wins games so let's just keep winning. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So you think they should throw more and run less? He’s only throwing 14.4 times a game because that’s all that needed from the QB position, no matter who’s playing. If they have Daniels in does that mean they should shift away from the running game?......which they probably will.


Not at all. It’s working now. It won’t work if they get behind by a couple scores and HAVE to throw. As long as that defense can keep Bama from scoring and they can run the ball on the Bama D everything will be good. Apparently there isn’t a big10 team that stands a chance against the dawgs so we may as well give tUGA the trophy now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> so we may as well give tUGA the trophy now.


Thank ye!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> It won’t work if they get behind by a couple scores and HAVE to throw.



Why MUST one throw the ball if you're behind? We have 4 or 5 backs that can legitimately take it to the house 1st play from scrimmage. I know conventional "wisdom" says you MUST to be able to catch up but at RBU that "wisdom" is out the window IMHO.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not at all. It’s working now. It won’t work if they get behind by a couple scores and HAVE to throw. As long as that defense can keep Bama from scoring and they can run the ball on the Bama D everything will be good. Apparently there isn’t a big10 team that stands a chance against the dawgs so we may as well give tUGA the trophy now.



No, we will earn it just like we been doing all season


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Bennett reminds me of Baker Mayfield and he did make some plays against UF. For example the broken play that he ran for a first down. He's got legs and knows how to use them. No, he probably can't throw 50 yards so he's just got to let it go a little sooner. He does make me nervous sometimes but the long ball don't always win games. Stetson has heart and a DGD as they come.
> 
> Daniels reminds me of Tom Brady, very accurate passer but that's about it. He stands back there and throws the ball and if no one's open lays down for a sack. The kid is on the #1 CFB team in the land and not fighting to play? No thank you! Can you imagine Tim Tebow sitting during UF's NC runs because of a pulled muscle? Absolutely NOT!!
> 
> Everybody knows defense wins games so let's just keep winning. GO DAWGS!!!


Nobody doubts Bennett's dedication or heart, I  just don't know that he can get us to a Natty!

Bama, tOSU, Cincinatti, or Michigan State are throwing 300-400 yds a game can our defense limit them.....absolutely!
But those 3 teams will be at their best and we better hope we are with whichever QB plays!

GO Dawgs


----------



## jbarron (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't care who starts... They can both ball...  

Just win baby!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 2, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Buck, Buck, Buck...............Buck
> 
> Now you've gone and done it. How dare you bring facts, figures, reason and LOGIC to a debate where only perception, opinion and FEELINGS belong!!!!!!



“Lies, dang lies and statistics.”




mguthrie said:


> I’m definitely not a hater but it’s not hard to exceed expectations when nothing was expected of you. Your cherry picking stats. He’s averaging 14.4 passes a game. He’s not the kind of QB that can throw 30 or more passes if needed without getting picked off more often. I agree with mark. IF it comes done to having to throw the ball,Stetson will struggle. And yes. I read the article



Read it. Didn’t understand it though. Take it at face value and don’t reinterpret the core. 




Rackmaster said:


> Nobody doubts Bennett's dedication or heart, I  just don't know that he can get us to a Natty!
> 
> Bama, tOSU, Cincinatti, or Michigan State are throwing 300-400 yds a game can our defense limit them.....absolutely!
> But those 3 teams will be at their best and we better hope we are with whichever QB plays!
> ...



Same vein; some said he couldn’t get us past Arkansas, Auburn, Florida, etc 
Amd those teams you mentioned: Mich St, Cincinnati, et al....all of their quarterbacks have a much lower rating than Bennet. None have a defense like Georgia’s.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> “Lies, dang lies and statistics.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think those teams hold a candle to Alabama!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So you think they should throw more and run less? He’s only throwing 14.4 times a game because that’s all that needed from the QB position, no matter who’s playing. If they have Daniels in does that mean they should shift away from the running game?......which they probably will.



Running Back U is going to shift away from the run????????


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Apparently there isn’t a big10 team that stands a chance against the dawgs so we may as well give tUGA the trophy now.



Nah. Let’s go ahead and play the games so there is no doubt.


----------



## tcward (Nov 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not at all. It’s working now. It won’t work if they get behind by a couple scores and HAVE to throw. As long as that defense can keep Bama from scoring and they can run the ball on the Bama D everything will be good. Apparently there isn’t a big10 team that stands a chance against the dawgs so we may as well give tUGA the trophy now.


You are right, there isn’t a team especially O Stinking U….


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Why MUST one throw the ball if you're behind? We have 4 or 5 backs that can legitimately take it to the house 1st play from scrimmage. I know conventional "wisdom" says you MUST to be able to catch up but at RBU that "wisdom" is out the window IMHO.



Please hang on to that philosophy, your absolutely right, no place for the long bomb these days. Just run the ball.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2021)

I remember several years back when we were prepping for the Rose Bowl, an assistant UGA coach was in town scouting. He came and ate lunch at our local diner and all he could talk about was this walk on kid playing QB on the Scout team.  He said this kid looks like Bakersfield and is giving the #1 defense a fit.  He said he throws well, but the kid has wheels when he needs to get out and run.  Someone asked him who it was and he said Stetson Bennett.

Fast forward and last year Stetson was doing his thing and winning until he got injured at the Ga/Fl game.  JT comes in and quite frankly was underthrowing most receivers, but they reacted and came back for the ball.  JT starts this year and seems to be far better than last, but gets hurt and all of a sudden here this kid is again.  You can see he plays with heart and most importantly, his teammates play well with him.  Other than two dumb throws against UF, he has been a pretty good passer.  More importantly, the kid has taken off a few times and done very well running the ball, which adds another nightmare to opposing defenses.  He's made some runs that have moved the offense where JT could not.

The thing is, we have 2 good quarterbacks and both of the last two times Bama beat us, they beat us by switching quarterbacks.  Guess what, now we can do the same.

As far as winning a natty with Stetson, he runs the offense very well.  The likely hood of us being behind two touchdowns with our defense is small.  I like our chances and I like Stetson's heart.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Please hang on to that philosophy, your absolutely right, no place for the long bomb these days. Just run the ball.



Living in the past, this is a far different defense we have this year.  This year, your qb would be on his back with plays that take that long to develop. I suspect we will see very soon.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 3, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Nobody doubts Bennett's dedication or heart, I  just don't know that he can get us to a Natty!
> 
> Bama, tOSU, Cincinatti, or Michigan State are throwing 300-400 yds a game can our defense limit them.....absolutely!
> But those 3 teams will be at their best and we better hope we are with whichever QB plays!
> ...


Key words”limit them”. I’m sure the Georgia defense will limit all of those offenses but can they out score them? Georgia hasn’t faced an offense like Bama or tOSU.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 3, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Living in the past, this is a far different defense we have this year.  This year, your qb would be on his back with plays that take that long to develop. I suspect we will see very soon.



Im not that guy, DAWGs have a great D and may just win it all this year, we shall see.

Bama has had their challenges this year.

Reading here some of y’alls booster koolaid has been spiked with crack.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 3, 2021)

It would seem that some fans of other schools are hoping that UGA is one dimensional offensively….that Bennett is incapable of being effective in the passing game.  One would hope, as a fan of the Dawgs, that opposing coaches suffer from this wishful delusion.  Unfortunately they do not….those who are paid to know better do indeed know better….they know that UGAs offense is effective enough to be problematic given the UGAs defense is beyond effective and approaching unbeatable.  Whose to say UGA gets behind to anyone???  Especially by multiple scores?   No one in the country has been 2019 LSU or 2020 Alabama offensively thus far in 2021.  No one is close to UGAs defense and UGAs offense lead by Bennett is not far off the mark of the best offenses in the country.  Take a look at the games where others have struggled compared to when UGA has struggled.  Those struggles resulted in losses and close games for others while UGA blew out all but Clemson who was, at the time, in possession of the best defense in the nation according to many folks paid to evaluate such things.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 3, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Here’s you a little something to chew on.
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...on-bennett-has-quietly-exceeded-expectations/


"Stetson Bennett has quietly exceeded expectations"

To be fair, my expectations were pretty low.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 3, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> ….those who are paid to know better do indeed know better….they know that UGAs offense is effective enough to be problematic given the UGAs defense is beyond effective and approaching unbeatable.


Agreed. They average 420ypg (227 passing and 193 rushing) with a very balanced attack. They are just hard enough to defend that that stifling defense makes teams panic, pass more and the turn overs start happening.

They lead the SEC in sacks, sack yardage and pick-6 plays. Also interesting, they are nearly last in total tackles. Not because they suck like the other bottom dwellers, but because they limit offensive drives and there are so fewer tackles to be had.

IMO, as great as that defense is, their depth is equally impressive. I can't think of a single game where they looked tired.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

UGA v Clemson - 10-3
UGA v UAB - 56-7 (OK, it was a high school scrimmage)
UGA v USCe - 40-13
UGA v Vandy - 62-0
UGA v Arky - 37-0
UGA v Auburn - 34-10
UGA v UK - 30-13
UGA v Gators - 34-7

Average - 38-7

We ain't played nobody, Bennett sucks and our O is milquetoast. Y'all keep it up. We don't mind not getting any respect.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 3, 2021)

I've never understood the amount of hate in college football, especially in the SEC. Everybody in the south should be happy to see an SEC team winning, especially during a year where Alabama isn't dominant like they usually are. Otherwise, some northern team like Cincinnati would be ranked number one and winning the national championship.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Otherwise, some northern team like Cincinnati would be ranked number one and winning the national championship.



I was with you all the way up to this. ^ To quote an historical quote of dubious distinction:

"It'll never fly Orville." Wright, Wilbur


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I was with you all the way up to this. ^ To quote an historical quote of dubious distinction:
> 
> "It'll never fly Orville." Wright, Wilbur


Hey, just calling balls and strikes like I see'em. Those northern sportswriters are so desperate to have northern teams win national championships, they'll put any northern team at the top of the pile in desperation. That's just a fact of life. Always been that way and always will.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Hey, just calling balls and strikes like I see'em. Those northern sportswriters are so desperate to have northern teams win national championships, they'll put any northern team at the top of the pile in desperation. That's just a fact of life. Always been that way and always will.



Cinci was just there as a place holder until they can get tOSU and Goiter Dane bumped on up there. Next week Oregon will win, tOSU will beat another high school team and just like magic Oregon will drop to the 5 slot and tOSU will bump up to the 4 hole. Watch and see.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Please hang on to that philosophy, your absolutely right, no place for the long bomb these days. Just run the ball.



This feels like the year that UGA does the same thing to Bama!

Stetson Bennett starts (like Hurts) pulled at halftime for JT Daniels Dawgs win (like Tua)!

Or JT Daniels starts (like Tua but gets hurt ) pulled at halftime Stetson Bennett runs it in (like Hurts) either way DAWGS win!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> "Stetson Bennett has quietly exceeded expectations"
> 
> To be fair, my expectations were pretty low.


Agreed and the Defense is top notch!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We ain't played nobody, Bennett sucks.



Bennett doesn't suck and he may take us all the way to a Natty....time will tell!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 3, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> the defense is averaging giving up 5.74 ppg....they aren’t scoring 34.2 ppg.
> Stetson is the head of that offense scoring the points


I understand. He's never had to bring a team back or play from behind yet. All I'm saying is that I don't believe that he has the talent to do that. Doesn't mean that he's not talented. He obviously has talent. There are game managers. Other words, throw the ball 15 to 20 times a game and don't do anything stupid. Then there are the quarterbacks that put the team on their shoulders and say follow me guys. The defense is saying follow us guys. The offense is in a great spot because of that reason and that reason only. Do you think that he could bring a team back from 10 or 14 points? I'm not a hater. I have no reason to hate a young kid that I don't even know. Guess I'm old school and you have to show me and last year he had a whole bunch of lovers until they faced some stiff competition. Georgia has such a great defense that we may never know.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I understand. He's never had to bring a team back or play from behind yet. All I'm saying is that I don't believe that he has the talent to do that. Doesn't mean that he's not talented. He obviously has talent. There are game managers. Other words, throw the ball 15 to 20 times a game and don't do anything stupid. Then there are the quarterbacks that put the team on their shoulders and say follow me guys. The defense is saying follow us guys. The offense is in a great spot because of that reason and that reason only. Do you think that he could bring a team back from 10 or 14 points? I'm not a hater. I have no reason to hate a young kid that I don't even know. Guess I'm old school and you have to show me and last year he had a whole bunch of lovers until they faced some stiff competition. Georgia has such a great defense that we may never know.


Slight correction. He did bring us back and win at Arkansas last year. We also trailed the Barners 7-0 and came back..?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Slight correction. He did bring us back and win at Arkansas last year. We also trailed the Barners 7-0 and came back..?



"Facts are stubborn things." - Adams, John, POTUS #2

I hope this helps.


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 3, 2021)

What i don't understand is why people are thinking we are going to need to come from behind to win? Has anyone not been watching a single Georgia game all year? This not the bulldawgs of old, this is not Mark Richt's team any more. they have not had a bad game all year. With 8 games down this is the teams identity, you know who the bulldawgs are at this point in the year, your not going to get anything different.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 3, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Slight correction. He did bring us back and win at Arkansas last year. We also trailed the Barners 7-0 and came back..?


7 points under what conditions? Real early in the game probably. And if you reread my comment, I said 10 to 14 points. I should have clarified my statement and maybe said a late minute drive. Either way, maybe we'll see, maybe we won't. If the Dawgs are down 10 or 14 points in the SEC Championship game late and he'sthe quarterback, Dawgs lose. Bet I'm right with that. Anyway, Go Bennett go!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’m sure the Georgia defense will limit all of those offenses but can they out score them? Georgia hasn’t faced an offense like Bama or tOSU.



And Bama and OSU haven't faced a defense like ours. Works both ways. No one we've faced has scored more than 13, we blanked 2 and held one to 3 points. Meanwhile we've averaged what, 35ish points a game. What makes you think k it's not just as likely we limit y'all to 24 or 27, PedoU just held the Bucks to 26 I believe it was (remember the D scored a TD), and still score 30ish? Frankly I think that is a far more likely scenario than getting into an offensive shootout that the first to 50 wins.

I'm sure you'll disagree.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 3, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> So whats the odds that we lose to Alabama in the SEC CG, win the first round of the playoffs and meet Bama again in the natty where we proceed to get behind with Bennett playing only to have Daniels come in and save the day in OT ala 2017 in reverse????  Or Daniels gets the start, struggles and we get behind, and Bennett comes in and Tuas the Tide????



I'll take either choice


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> 7 points under what conditions? Real early in the game probably. And if you reread my comment, I said 10 to 14 points. I should have clarified my statement and maybe said a late minute drive. Either way, maybe we'll see, maybe we won't. If the Dawgs are down 10 or 14 points in the SEC Championship game late and he'sthe quarterback, Dawgs lose. Bet I'm right with that. Anyway, Go Bennett go!!!


You’ll be  wrong then too. Two things. We won’t be down to Alabama. Auburn is s going to beat y’all and Bama won’t be in the playoffs. Lastly, JT Daniels is on the roster and ready throw the ball when called upon.?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 3, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’ll agree mostly. The Georgia D hasn’t faced the type of receivers and a QB like the bucks. If there is a weak spot on that defense it’s the backfield. The buckeye O line is really good and experienced. I think they’d give stroud enough time to make some completions. The Ga D would probably pretty much shut down the run game forcing CJ to throw 40-50 passes. I really hope the bucks win out and get matched up with the dawgs so we will know


tOSU wins go ahead and give them the trophy!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Im not that guy, DAWGs have a great D and may just win it all this year, we shall see.
> 
> Bama has had their challenges this year.
> 
> Reading here some of y’alls booster koolaid has been spiked with crack.



Only crack up in here is the cracked helmets of our opponents.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’ll agree mostly. The Georgia D hasn’t faced the type of receivers and a QB like the bucks. If there is a weak spot on that defense it’s the backfield. The buckeye O line is really good and experienced. I think they’d give stroud enough time to make some completions. The Ga D would probably pretty much shut down the run game forcing CJ to throw 40-50 passes. I really hope the bucks win out and get matched up with the dawgs so we will know



The little team from Ohio has NOT faced a defense like ours in years.  Our secondary has been a pleasant surprise and when those yankees try those long developing pass plays, their QB is gonna be on his back or running for his life.  Just like in our last 8 games.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> tOSU wins go ahead and give them the trophy!



Got dem a nize participation trophy ... its strangely resembles a toilet.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> You’ll be  wrong then too. Two things. We won’t be down to Alabama. Auburn is s going to beat y’all and Bama won’t be in the playoffs. Lastly, JT Daniels is on the roster and ready throw the ball when called upon.?


Ok. I heard it here first!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> You’ll be  wrong then too. Two things. We won’t be down to Alabama. Auburn is s going to beat y’all and Bama won’t be in the playoffs. Lastly, JT Daniels is on the roster and ready throw the ball when called upon.?


I haven't checked so I'm not sure but, if Auburn beats Bama does Texas A&M slip in? In all honesty, Dawgs would probably rather face Bama. Texas A&M seems to be getting better each week and their defense is better than Bamas this year


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’m hoping the Buckeyes and dawgs match up in the playoff so I can quit reading all these IF posts



Me too.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I haven't checked so I'm not sure but, if Auburn beats Bama does Texas A&M slip in? In all honesty, Dawgs would probably rather face Bama. Texas A&M seems to be getting better each week and their defense is better than Bamas this year



No. If the Barn wins (out) they are in. If they beat Bama and lose another then A&M will be in.

Actually it could be more complicated than that. Auburn and A&M play this weekend . I thought they had already played but my basic premise still holds true. Win out Aubie in. Lose and it's someone else.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Actually it could be more complicated than that. Auburn and A&M play this weekend .



The question for both of them is which one of their split personality teams shows up - Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde? Two Mr. Hyde's showing up at the same time could be epic.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 4, 2021)

Just looked at Texas A&M is a 4 1/2 point favorite. I'd take them to cover


----------



## redeli (Nov 4, 2021)

Gunslinger


----------



## jrickman (Nov 4, 2021)

The last UGA QB to bring home a national championship looked and played an awful lot like Stetson Bennett.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 4, 2021)

jrickman said:


> The last UGA QB to bring home a national championship looked and played an awful lot like Stetson Bennett.


Back when the biggest offensive lineman weighed 200 lbs. Bennett isn't handing it off to Hershel Walker either


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Like I said. The dawgs haven’t faced an offense like the Bucks. That includes an offensive line. Nobody has faced a defense like the dawgs. They are elite. The big10 does however put out top 10 defenses every year. I’m hoping the Buckeyes and dawgs match up in the playoff so I can quit reading all these IF posts



Like I said, you have no idea if what you say is true or not because face it the Bucks haven't faced a grown man team.  Of all the teams being touted as our opponent, I would like it to be TOsu.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2021)

jrickman said:


> The last UGA QB to bring home a national championship looked and played an awful lot like Stetson Bennett.



Actually, Buck had more throws that Stetson.  I watched Buck sidearm passes for 30 yrd throws in High School, but on the other hand, Stetson is a much better scrambler than Buck.  Buck could scramble, but he didn't have Stetson's speed.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Back when the biggest offensive lineman weighed 200 lbs. Bennett isn't handing it off to Hershel Walker either



Better check on that weight.  I had classes with several O linemen and everyone one of them weighed well north of 200lbs.  Moonpie Wilson (a great American) for example, had to turn sideways to get through most doors.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This isn’t one of those if or when posts you like so much. It’s fact. The dawgs haven’t faced an offense like the bucks or Alabama. Im not saying the Buckeyes will beat tUGA. It will be a different ball game than what they have seen.


Is that offense really all that? Let's see..................according to ESPN (The LEADER in sports) OSU has faced the some pretty pathetic defenses. For the sake of brevity we'll just look at the top 3 they've faced. 

Coming in at 38 is Oregon who they only scored 28 against and LOST.


Coming in at 24 is Minnesota who OSU only scored 38 against (they had one defensive TD).


A most recently they faced the #8 defense in PedoU and only managed to score 26 (again there was one defensive TD) at a time when they should be getting even better and scoring even more. After these it gets truly pathetic with Rutgers at 39 and Indiana at 51 and goes downhill from there.

Is that much touted offense REALLY all that or is it just a product of facing high school level defenses? Me thinks some inquiring minds might not like the answer.

Meanwhile the Dawgs defense has faced the #17, 27 and 29 offenses, yes they're not the #1 Bucks but we just covered that,  and none have scored more than 13 against us.

Meanwhile OSU only rates the #41 defense.

All in all I really like our chances in this match up should it happen.
Meanwhile we have the #4 offense having faced the #6, 26, 28, 35 and 36 defenses, yes not much better than what OSU faced but better on average none the less,  and UGA has hung at least 27 on all of them, except #6 Clumpson, and that could have been a product of the game plan.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Is that offense really all that? Let's see..................according to ESPN (The LEADER in sports) OSU has faced the some pretty pathetic defenses. For the sake of brevity we'll just look at the top 3 they've faced.
> 
> Coming in at 38 is Oregon who they only scored 28 against and LOST.
> 
> ...


Tell the bucks to top this


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Tell the bucks to top this



Careful or you will anger Buckie, the god of college football.


----------



## jrickman (Nov 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I do have a clue. You dawg fans are getting giddy because tUGA is finally competing for a NC. I get it. tOSU competes for it EVERY year.



So would Sakerlina and Ole Missus, if they played in the BoneG.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> tOSU competes for it EVERY year.



What's your definition of "competes for it EVERY year"? As far as I can tell since the inception of the CFP they've only made it "in" 4 of the 7 years and 1 of those years the rules had to be changed for them and the B1G to qualify.

Secondly UGA has to face teams named Louisiana State and Alabama long before OSU does so by any definition you might give of "competing" UGA is more often than not competing for a Natty.

Lastly, were the teams to switch conferences OSU would struggle to selected as often as they have been while UGA would hold the same dominance over the B1G that OSU enjoys.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 5, 2021)

jrickman said:


> So would Sakerlina and Ole Missus, if they played in the BoneG.


Yet another if post. Oh my


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Yet another if post. Oh my



If you don't like our posts, there is a solution, take your self out of the Dawg threads and go find you a Buckie forum to participate in.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> If you don't like our posts, there is a solution, take your self out of the Dawg threads and go find you a Safe Space to participate in.



FIFY


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

jrickman said:


> So would Sakerlina and Ole Missus, if they played in the BoneG.


 
getting whacked in the playoffs isn’t really competing in the playoffs.


----------



## tcward (Nov 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> If you don't like our posts, there is a solution, take your self out of the Dawg threads and go find you a Buckie forum to participate in.


Amen Ducker!


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

[QUOTE="ddgarcia, post: 13100381, member: 116212"
Lastly, were the teams to switch conferences OSU would struggle to selected as often as they have been while UGA would hold the same dominance over the B1G that OSU enjoys.[/QUOTE]

If Ohio state had the grave misfortune to find themselves in the SEC theyd be closer over 100 + years to Kentucky and Ole Miss to any of the big 6 in the SEC.  they certainly would have never survived the SEC since the playoffs began to get in.  If they were in the SEC West they wouldn’t make it farther than Tampa for bowl season…..


----------



## bullgator (Nov 6, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Yet another if post. Oh my





mguthrie said:


> Another if post. Good grief. You’ve got it bad


If anyone can recognize an “if” post........it’s a buckeye fan.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Here’s you a little something to chew on.
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...on-bennett-has-quietly-exceeded-expectations/


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> So whats the odds that we lose to Alabama in the SEC CG, win the first round of the playoffs and meet Bama again in the natty where we proceed to get behind with Bennett playing only to have Daniels come in and save the day in OT ala 2017 in reverse????  Or Daniels gets the start, struggles and we get behind, and Bennett comes in and Tuas the Tide????


Kirby is unable to make those decisions! 
He is one dimensional!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Meh. One of those INT’s was on Bowers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Meh. One of those INT’s was on Bowers.


it's not all Bennett's fault coaching is a big part of it and he went against the best!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> it's not all Bennett's fault coaching is a big part of it and he went against the best!


The defense was the greatest disappointment. Blown assignments and no pass rush. It got better toward the end but it was over by then. Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The defense was the greatest disappointment. Blown assignments and no pass rush. It got better toward the end but it was over by then. Let’s see what happens.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2021)

I wouldn't hang that loss on Bennett.  He threw some good balls that were dropped including one that should have been a TD.  Georgia's D didn't show up, and it made the offence go outside their game plan.  24 is plenty to win if the dog's D played their A game.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

To me, it seemed like a battle of game plans. Bama got theirs right for this game. A rematch could possibly favor Georgia if Kirby learns and makes the right adjustments to his game plan.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

weagle said:


> I wouldn't hang that loss on Bennett.  He threw some good balls that were dropped including one that should have been a TD.  Georgia's D didn't show up, and it made the offence go outside their game plan.  24 is plenty to win if the dog's D played their A game.


GA's D was gassed they stayed on the field to much!


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

No love loss for Stetson, The D couldn’t get off the field, they weren’t used to that type of talent and aside from practicing against themselves, they had not faced anything like that all year.

The question I have though (and again no love loss towards Bennett), but year in and year out, UGA recruits the best of the best and never has a 5 star / heisman caliber QB on the field.  They either stay shelved or “aren’t ready”.  Well, I think Kirby needs to get out of his own way and take a risk on a freshman or redshirt freshman and let ‘em try.  Kirby continues to be beat by those type QBs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

James12 said:


> The question I have though (and again no love loss towards Bennett), but year in and year out, UGA recruits the best of the best and never has a 5 star / heisman caliber QB on the field.  They either stay shelved or “aren’t ready”.  Well, I think Kirby needs to get out of his own way and take a risk on a freshman or redshirt freshman and let ‘em try.  Kirby continues to be beat by those type QBs.


We have Beck, Vandagriff, & Stockton coming in 2022 but if JT or Bennett comes back (because of COVID Bennett can) we will lose 1 if not 2 of them! 

Kirby will hit the portal for experience instead of using the talent on the roster!


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bad defense. Great offensive line work on their part, and a lot of laziness on our end. They kicked our ask me later. That's about it.

 As for the qb situation... I think maybe jt should have been given a shot toward the end, but looking back at the Clemson game where he only got us 3 points.... I still don't know.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We have Beck, Vandagriff, & Stockton coming in 2022 but if JT or Bennett comes back (because of COVID Bennett can) we will lose 1 if not 2 of them!
> 
> Kirby will hit the portal for experience instead of using the talent on the roster!



It’s always we have them, but not used.  Yep, Kirby will hit the portal and run em off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2021)

Mercy the Bama receivers found huge holes in the Ga zones.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

James12 said:


> It’s always we have them, but not used.  Yep, Kirby will hit the portal and run em off.


Spencer Rattler or JT if he comes back, I figure to lose him as well!


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Spencer Rattler or JT if he comes back, I figure to lose him as well!



Yep, then Gunner or Brock will be out and transfer.  Hopefully not.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mercy the Bama receivers found huge holes in the Ga zones.


And there, folks, was the problem last night. Defense.  Young had oil on him last night. Got away from everything pressure wise and was able to connect all night long.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

James12 said:


> No love loss for Stetson, The D couldn’t get off the field, they weren’t used to that type of talent and aside from practicing against themselves, they had not faced anything like that all year.
> 
> The question I have though (and again no love loss towards Bennett), but year in and year out, UGA recruits the best of the best and never has a 5 star / heisman caliber QB on the field.  They either stay shelved or “aren’t ready”.  Well, I think Kirby needs to get out of his own way and take a risk on a freshman or redshirt freshman and let ‘em try.  Kirby continues to be beat by those type QBs.



Yeah except Bennett’s stats make him the #1 QB in the SEC. His other problem is he doesn’t play on the defense that let Bama score at will so there’s that.


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yeah except Bennett’s stats make him the #1 QB in the SEC. His other problem is he doesn’t play on the defense that let Bama score at will so there’s that.



Not disagreeing with you.  At all.  But when the D has a bad day, there’s really no room for error anywhere else.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

James12 said:


> Not disagreeing with you.  At all.  But when the D has a bad day, there’s really no room for error anywhere else.


It wasn’t Stetson fault.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 5, 2021)

Stetson threw the picks but the defense couldn’t stop Bama at all.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> And there, folks, was the problem last night. Defense.  Young had oil on him last night. Got away from everything pressure wise and was able to connect all night long.



Except he never got any pressure until the game was decided.  If you can tolerate doing it take a look at the game again and you’ll see many instances of Alabama offensive linemen looking for someone to block because there is no one coming their way when the ball is snapped.  At times we were rushing 1 linemen and most of the night 2.  The third was playing contain the run while the other 8 were sitting in zone defense.  Very disciplined zone defense which a SEC caliber starting QB can pick apart without pressure.  I understand as UGA fans we do not understand what a SEC caliber QB looks like because we ain’t seen on in red and black since Fromm’s freshman year but that’s what they do.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> Stetson threw the picks but the defense couldn’t stop Bama at all.



And against an O line that gave up 35 sacks this season. Dawgs D got 0. The defense cost us the game.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I understand as UGA fans we do not understand what a SEC caliber QB looks like because we ain’t seen on in red and black since Fromm’s freshman year but that’s what they do.



See Post #106 above for clarification of this statement.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 5, 2021)

Stetson Bennett is a baller and a winner with heart! From a Bama Fan.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> And against an O line that gave up 35 sacks this season. Dawgs D got 0. The defense cost us the game.



The defensive game plan cost us the game and that is part and parcel of the issue which finds us starting the greatest walk on QB in the history of the game…..we have good coaching in a game and league where there is great coaching.  It is what it is….as Smart says you are either elite or you are not.  We are not, period.  From top to bottom good but not elite, not championship elite…and I’d bet Kirby Smart would agree.


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It wasn’t Stetson fault.



Not saying it twas sir.  I was simply making a general statement that Kirby doesn’t manage his QB recruits well, or it’s seemingly ended up that way.  SB won the job, I’ve been his fan for a long time, dating back to when he was practice squad QB running the Baker Mayfield scheme at practice.  Great story.

Just think UGA with a Bryce Young, or Lawrence or Fields type talent would be over the hump.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> The defensive game plan cost us the game and that is part and parcel of the issue which finds us starting the greatest walk on QB in the history of the game…..we have good coaching in a game and league where there is great coaching.  It is what it is….as Smart says you are either elite or you are not.  We are not, period.  From top to bottom good but not elite, not championship elite…and I’d bet Kirby Smart would agree.



Actually the Dawgs under CKS are elite. Just not last night.


----------



## dixiecutter (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> The defensive game plan cost us the game and that is part and parcel of the issue which finds us starting the greatest walk on QB in the history of the game…..we have good coaching in a game and league where there is great coaching.  It is what it is….as Smart says you are either elite or you are not.  We are not, period.  From top to bottom good but not elite, not championship elite…and I’d bet Kirby Smart would agree.


Reckon what needs to be done?


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 5, 2021)

00Beau said:


> Stetson Bennett is a baller and a winner with heart! From a Bama Fan.



Hahaha, you just want your team to face him again, guaranteeing another natty for Bama.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 5, 2021)

James12 said:


> Just think UGA with a Bryce Young, or Lawrence or Fields type talent would be over the hump.


EVERY one of these players lost games. Some of them to teams they SHOULDN'T have. Fields NEVER won a Natty and Young hasn't yet.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 5, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Hahaha, you just want your team to face him again, guaranteeing another natty for Bama.


Ok.  Some Ga. Fans can't even take compliments for a 3rd string walk on, that got you to 12-1.  You think what you want.  Jt Daniel's can't win it for you.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 5, 2021)

00Beau said:


> Ok.  Some Ga. Fans can't even take compliments for a 3rd string walk on, that got you to 12-1.  You think what you want.  Jt Daniel's can't win it for you.


No he can’t especially when playing against a superior team with superior coaching and player talent. Dawgs didn’t have a good plan and made mistakes, which the Tide exploited.


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> EVERY one of these players lost games. Some of them to teams they SHOULDN'T have. Fields NEVER won a Natty and Young hasn't yet.



Didn’t say they did, simply said UGA with that type of talent at that position could help UGA get over the hump.


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2021)

Feel bad for the Dawg diehards, get past MICH and they’ll get another shot!  That would be a true coaching battle, with each having seen each other already.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2021)

He should have been benched last night after the 2nd interception. Period.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2021)

I hope some of these 4-5 star recruits are reading how quick Georgia fans turn on them. Our new coach could use a few.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 5, 2021)

00Beau said:


> Ok.  Some Ga. Fans can't even take compliments for a 3rd string walk on, that got you to 12-1.  You think what you want.  Jt Daniel's can't win it for you.



JT surely can’t either. No QB on the UGA roster will get us through the playoffs THIS YEAR. And the reason UGA went 12-0 in regular season is because they play in the really bad SEC East.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 5, 2021)

Michigan vs Alabama for the championship, which is a great scenario for college football as far as interest/viewership.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> He should have been benched last night after the 2nd interception. Period.


We ain't supposed to say that! 

If Bennett throws 2 interceptions against Michigan and 3 more against Alabama it wasn't his fault!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 5, 2021)

This time it was Alabama that stepped with a hobnail boot onto the collective face of Georgia and their fans and broke their nose.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Dec 5, 2021)

Bama and Bryce Young looked better than I’d seen them this year- the Dawgs defense didn’t look as good as they have all year.

Who knows if a quartback change for the Dawgs would have won the game - but it would have been worth trying- a well know coach to our West has been know to pull that rabbit outta the hat.

Momentum shifts in college ball are huge-  if JT ( or one of the other quarterbacks) came in and completed a couple big down field receiptions then scored - instead of stalling out in the red zone and throwing interceptions - would have ignited the entire team.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

You know, some of y'all just stuck on stop!

I noticed in the 1st series that our defense was not full of fire.  They weren't hunting, they were reacting.  99 got gassed quickly by Bammer using go fast offense.  We were not getting penetration and rarely hurried Young.

Our O line could not open holes.

Football is a game of the trenches and we didn't win that last night.

The game was all but decided when Bennett threw interceptions.  One was due to Bowers stopping on the route.  Two touchdown passes got dropped.  I don't blame him.  Now I might have put JT in for the 4th quarter just to throw bammer's defense off, but I haven't seen JT in practice to know where he really is physically.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 6, 2021)

Kirby gonna die on that Stetson Bennett hill.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> Kirby gonna die on that Stetson Bennett hill.


And it’s HIS to die for. Ain’t ours.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We ain't supposed to say that!
> 
> If Bennett throws 2 interceptions against Michigan and 3 more against Alabama it wasn't his fault!




Its actually worse than it ain't his fault.  If he does perform poorly against Michigan, and there is a distinct possibility given his performances to date against defenses with a pulse, it will just be a matter of being as good, as a program, as it is possible to be. There is absolutely nothing at all Kirby and company can do to improve.....according to many Dawg fans....Bennett is hands down the only real option there is.  That is more of an indictment of the program over all than suggesting an unrecruited walk on may be a liability.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Its actually worse than it ain't his fault.  If he does perform poorly against Michigan, and there is a distinct possibility given his performances to date against defenses with a pulse, it will just be a matter of being as good, as a program, as it is possible to be. There is absolutely nothing at all Kirby and company can do to improve.....according to many Dawg fans....Bennett is hands down the only real option there is.  That is more of an indictment of the program over all than suggesting an unrecruited walk on may be a liability.....


If you don't like the way UGA is trending, please, pick another team!


----------



## Savage19NRA (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> GA's D was gassed they stayed on the field to much!



Time of Possession

GA- 34:13   Bama- 25:47   Ga was on offense for 8:26 more than the Bama offense,  Bama's D is the one that should have been gassed!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1120595View attachment 1120596View attachment 1120597





Rackmaster said:


> it's not all Bennett's fault coaching is a big part of it and he went against the best!




“Coaching is a big part”

As in Nick Saban, the GOAT, the bet CFB in history, coaching the greatest CFB dynasty  in CFB history. anyone that beats him doesn’t outcoach him . Period. They get lucky. Period .
Until he retires it’s going to be wash, rinse, repeat. And everyone in CFB need to get used to it
End of story.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you don't like the way UGA is trending, please, pick another team!



LOL...so TRUE UGA fans are more satisfied with the trajectory of the program this morning than they were Saturday morning.  I would bet that would place the TURE UGA fan in direct opposition to the coaches, players and anyone closely associated with the program this morning.  The trend is slightly negative since Saturday around what, 445 PM....but the TRUE Dawg Fan is happier now then then.  I get it man....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> “Coaching is a big part”
> 
> As in Nick Saban, the GOAT, the bet CFB in history, coaching the greatest CFB dynasty  in CFB history. anyone that beats him doesn’t outcoach him . Period. They get lucky. Period .
> Until he retires it’s going to be wash, rinse, repeat. And everyone in CFB need to get used to it
> End of story.




Truer words never spoken.  Seldom is what transpired last season of much import in the current season of CFB because of player turnover.  Nick Saban has transcended that norm like no one before him....Nick Saban givers Alabama at least 7 points on the road against ANY team in the nation and probably 12-14 at home.....couple that with the talent and there is a reason Alabama has only been an underdog twice in what, 9 years...and covered in spectacular fashion both times.  

I am certain it is a sure sign of low t and emotional immaturity to claim Kirby Smart is not nearly the coach that Nick Saban is but I will run the risk and say that every time the two have met Smart has been bested.  Never mind the facts, its the feels that matter and Smart feels like as good a coach as Saban.....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

Saban has been coaching for about a year longer than Kirby has been alive. It might take a few years for Kirby to catch up with him but he’s going pretty good so far


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Saban has been coaching for about a year longer than Kirby has been alive. It might take a few years for Kirby to catch up with him but he’s going pretty good so far



Where is the real Throwback and what did you do with him?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Its actually worse than it ain't his fault.  If he does perform poorly against Michigan, and there is a distinct possibility given his performances to date against defenses with a pulse, it will just be a matter of being as good, as a program, as it is possible to be. There is absolutely nothing at all Kirby and company can do to improve.....according to many Dawg fans....Bennett is hands down the only real option there is.  That is more of an indictment of the program over all than suggesting an unrecruited walk on may be a liability.....



Stetson Bennett is rated as the #1 QB in the SEC based on stats. You continue to ignore this simple fact. It would better if you just admitted you have a crush on Daniels.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 6, 2021)

Regarding Bennett:
At the end of the day, none of us really know what is keeping Daniels on the line but there has to be a pretty dog font good reason for the head coach to keep him there and a large portion of the fam base fails to recognize some basic facts

1) We don’t watch practice
2) We aren’t professional coaches
3) We aren’t in the meeting rooms coaches and players
4) We aren’t physicians who can determine a players status
5) perhaps foremost....We are just fans.

These  basic premises keeps the noise at a minimum for me.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Regarding Bennett:
> At the end of the day, none of us really know what is keeping Daniels on the line but there has to be a pretty dog font good reason for the head coach to keep him there and a large portion of the fam base fails to recognize some basic facts
> 
> 1) We don’t watch practice
> ...



When it comes to fans the popularity contest trumps all 5 of your points above.

I hope this helps.


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 6, 2021)

People are not seeing the big picture here. Bennett has gotten Georgia here to this point. 12 and 0 first regular season since 1982. How many other quarterbacks have done that at Georgia? Mike Bobo ( nope ) David Greene ( Nope ) DJ Shockley ( nope ) Matthew Stafford ( nope ) Aaron Murray ( nope ) Jake Fromm ( nope ). JT is good don’t get me wrong but he is a statue and would have gotten sacked a lot more than. This loss is on the defense for the most part.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> When it comes to fans the popularity contest trumps all 5 of your points above.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Never had a popularity contest win a game.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

Bennet got the dawgs 12-1 but he sucks. Sure.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> Kirby gonna die on that Stetson Bennett hill.


I don't think that will be the case, unable to make adjustments will be his hill he dies on.
Beck & Vandagriff are there if JT isn't ready but that is a decision that has to be made!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Regarding Bennett:
> At the end of the day, none of us really know what is keeping Daniels on the line but there has to be a pretty dog font good reason for the head coach to keep him there and a large portion of the fam base fails to recognize some basic facts
> 
> 1) We don’t watch practice
> ...


True we are all keyboard coaches, nothing we say will ever matter! 

But.....GO Dawgs


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2021)

Ever wonder how many recruits or parents are watching how UGA has handled its QBs the pst 6 years and saying, nope?


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't think that will be the case, unable to make adjustments will be his hill he dies on.
> Beck & Vandagriff are there if JT isn't ready but that is a decision that has to be made!




Carson Beck, 4 star recruit with 12 offers including Alabama and Florida

Brock Vandagriff 5 star recruit with 23 offers including Oklahoma, Alabama, Florida, LSU, Michigan

JT Daniels 5 star recruit, 22 offers including those plus Notre Dame

Stetson Bennett 3 star recruit, 0 offers after high school, 0 offers after a year at UGA and a year at JUCO. 

When you think about Kirby Smart or someone on the UGA coaching staff is the GOAT.  Here they have 3 top recruits on the roster simultaneously that were offered by the best teams in college football, including Nick Saban, and they have coached up a 3 star that no one else in the nation saw any upside with into a future heisman trophy candidate.  

It does make one wonder though, given that level of skill in developing QBs, how it is that 2 of the three above have seen no significant playing time at UGA and the other one, who is supposedly healthy, can't beat out the 3 star for at least the occasional snap in a meaningful situation.  The evidence is clear....Kirby Smart can flat out be relied upon to make a QB decision....you can absolutely rest assured and trust in Smart making a QB decision.  I really don't know why, given the staffs ability to develop QBs, that they bother wasting a scholly on one.....it'd be better off to scour the country for High School QBs no one else is interested in, develop them into heisman front runners and give those QB schollies to 5 star defensive backs who can manage a little man coverage against an elite WR.   I am convinced by fellow UGA fans that Stetson Bennett is the best QB in the nation and Kirby Smart and company are the quintessential QB whisperers...anyone who says otherwise is a sniveling commie or a GT fan LOL....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

James12 said:


> Ever wonder how many recruits or parents are watching how UGA has handled its QBs the pst 6 years and saying, nope?




Dude...not a single one.  There are 3 star QBs without any collegiate prospects and their parents all over the country salivating at the opportunity to attend the UGA / Kirby Smart 3 star to heisman finalist spa and treatment center....anyone suggesting otherwise has no CFB knowledge at all.....

I'd bet there are half a hundred Stetson Bennetts in Georgia High Schools as we speak.....all they need is the golden ticket to the Spa and Treatment center and they will become first round NFL draft picks.  Never mind that Smart has only had one and let that slip through his fingers.....


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2021)

Still hurting I see.  You do understand you have a great chance to win the National championship this year, right?


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Bennet got the dawgs 12-1 but he sucks. Sure.




I get the thought process here.  Yes, Bennett did indeed get his team to 12-1 and a playoff berth and may yet win a natty.  Is there ANY chance that one of the other 3 QBs on the roster, all far more highly regarded at all levels EXCEPT UGA by some pretty smart football coaches, couldn't have lead UGA to a 12-1 season?  Bennet does not suck...he has an unimpeachable will to succeed and his story is one for the history books.....but it is so far out of place in modern college football that it is indeed a story.  It ain't just chance that his story has caught the attention of the CFB world...it is because it is about as illogical a story as has been written in years in CFB.  

Anyone who does not think Nick Saban is the GOAT in CFB coaching is either blind or simply unwilling to accept reality.  Nick Saban 3 QBs on UGAs roster but not the one Kirby Smart is starting and is going to start the rest of the way this season and most likely next season.  To suggest that none of the QBs Nick Saban could well be starting this season could lead to UGA to a 12-1 season is not based on anything other than wishful thinking. 

IF none of the others were at least as capable as Bennett there is a bigger question as to WHY???  Why were the offered at UGA, why have they not been coached up....why?  

The answer is simple...Kirby Smart values experience over talent to his degradation....he has done it time and again with the QB position and he will continue to do so for the entirety of his career most likely.  It is the safe bet and the one many good coaches would make....also some great coaches.  Elite coaches, on the other hand, will indeed make the switch to a less experienced but more talented QB and often to great success.   Nick Saban doesn't hesitate.  Steve Spurrier never did.  Dabo Sweeney did it.  Lincoln Riley has done it also.  These are simple facts....to be elite you gotta take some chances from time to time.  Is it much of a gamble to let a 4 or 5 star who any coach in the country would offer out of highschool a few meaningful snaps in games you were going to win no matter what???  Smart's reluctance to adjust at the QB position is well established.  He has won one SEC title in 6 years because of this.  May not have won anything else, might not have even won that one had he gambled. But others have and made it work out for the better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I get the thought process here.  Yes, Bennett did indeed get his team to 12-1 and a playoff berth and may yet win a natty.  Is there ANY chance that one of the other 3 QBs on the roster, all far more highly regarded at all levels EXCEPT UGA by some pretty smart football coaches, couldn't have lead UGA to a 12-1 season?  Bennet does not suck...he has an unimpeachable will to succeed and his story is one for the history books.....but it is so far out of place in modern college football that it is indeed a story.  It ain't just chance that his story has caught the attention of the CFB world...it is because it is about as illogical a story as has been written in years in CFB.
> 
> Anyone who does not think Nick Saban is the GOAT in CFB coaching is either blind or simply unwilling to accept reality.  Nick Saban 3 QBs on UGAs roster but not the one Kirby Smart is starting and is going to start the rest of the way this season and most likely next season.  To suggest that none of the QBs Nick Saban could well be starting this season could lead to UGA to a 12-1 season is not based on anything other than wishful thinking.
> 
> ...


So... How many games have you won? Or played in?

We can tell you are pretty good on video games apparently.


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... How many games have you won? Or played in?
> 
> We can tell you are pretty good on video games apparently.



Clearly a stud on the keyboard!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

James12 said:


> Clearly a stud on the keyboard!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> The answer is simple...Kirby Smart values experience over talent


Really? So Fromm was a more experienced QB than Eason? Even after healing from his injury Eason had a FULL YEARS experience to Fromm's what??............a couple games????!!!!

Just stop dude. The more you post the more ignorant you reveal yourself to be.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

henrydaviss said:


> People are not seeing the big picture here. Bennett has gotten Georgia here to this point. 12 and 0 first regular season since 1982. How many other quarterbacks have done that at Georgia? Mike Bobo ( nope ) David Greene ( Nope ) DJ Shockley ( nope ) Matthew Stafford ( nope ) Aaron Murray ( nope ) Jake Fromm ( nope ). JT is good don’t get me wrong but he is a statue and would have gotten sacked a lot more than. This loss is on the defense for the most part.




I hear this a lot from people, that Daniels is a statue.  It kind of begs the question if so why did and why does Kirby Smart laud and continues to l laud Daniels athletic ability???  Why does EVERY recruiting and NFL scouting service rate both Daniels and Bennet's mobility at about the same level with Daniels having a slight edge?  How  does a statue, unable to get out of the pocket, manage to lead the nation in third down conversion efficiency against some pretty sound defenses?  Finally, how does a statue in the pocket get on scholarship and win the starting job at UGA when Stetson Bennett is on the roster?  

Why?  Because Kirby Smart said it as an afterthought once when asked about the starting QB and it has become reality despite the evidence and the facts to contradict the idea.  Daniels is not a statue, can and does play well outside the pocket and can and does extend plays with his feet.  NFL scouts agree wholeheartedly but what in the world do they know about football???


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 6, 2021)

I was at the game and it was about 75% Dawg fans. I'd bet that if Kirby had put in JT, that place would have erupted! That alone could have possibly been a huge momentum swing. Possibly. I was hoping myself that it wasn't going to happen. I'll admit that if it did, I probably would have gotten chills myself. Talk about a great atmosphere and I'll hand it to you Dawg fans, y'all show up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> NFL scouts agree wholeheartedly but what in the world do they know about football???


What do you know? Maybe you should put in an application with the University of GA. Once they look at your resume they will escort you off the premises. Or at least call your mom to come and pick you up.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Really? So Fromm was a more experienced QB than Eason? Even after healing from his injury Eason had a FULL YEARS experience to Fromm's what??............a couple games????!!!!
> 
> Just stop dude. The more you post the more ignorant you reveal yourself to be.




Both were early enrolless at UGA.  Eason had 12 starts when he was hurt and came back in mop up duty about 4 weeks later (3 snaps against UT) and played about 2 minutes in mop up against Vandy but was not 100%.  He wasn't 100% the rest of the season, at least according to Kirby Smart. at which time Fromm had also started 12 games and had lead UGA to a win over Notre Dame and Oklahoma and had played Alabama to a virtual tie.  When a completely healthy Jacob Eason was available to start he was no longer at UGA but had he been he would have had one less game under his belt as a starter than Fromm.  Eason was not 100% physically, again according to Smart when asked about Eason after the Auburn loss, and was not available as the starter.  Again, according to Kirby Smart at the time.  There is a good chance that was just the story at the time in an attempt to retain Eason but who knows.  At the end of the day there was never any period in time when a healthy Eason was not the starter at UGA while Jake Fromm was on the roster.  Smarts reliance on experience was a non factor due to Eason's injury.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> What do you know? Maybe you should put in an application with the University of GA. Once they look at your resume they will escort you off the premises. Or at least call your mom to come and pick you up.




Well I know how to read a published NFL scouting report my friend.  And I know that in all probablity said NFL scouting reports are prepared with plausible data upon which a multi billion $ industry relies on to make decisions about player salaries.  I doubt if any of that is of much worth to UGA as it is a skill set that anyone with a 4th grade education and a modicum of critical thinking skills can master.  Of course if a person lacks in either they may come to the conclusion that JT Daniels is incapable of moving out of the pocket without getting maimed or murdered LOL.  Are you suggesting you have neither skill??? Sad.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Well I know how to read a published NFL scouting report my friend.  And I know that in all probablity said NFL scouting reports are prepared with plausible data upon which a multi billion $ industry relies on to make decisions about player salaries.  I doubt if any of that is of much worth to UGA as it is a skill set that anyone with a 4th grade education and a modicum of critical thinking skills can master.  Of course if a person lacks in either they may come to the conclusion that JT Daniels is incapable of moving out of the pocket without getting maimed or murdered LOL.  Are you suggesting you have neither skill??? Sad.....


What I do know is  there are 7.13million $$$ reasons a season as to why Kirby's decision making process is better than yours.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Stetson Bennett is rated as the #1 QB in the SEC based on stats. You continue to ignore this simple fact. It would better if you just admitted you have a crush on Daniels.




In what category?  He is second in efficiency behind Hooker, just slightly ahead of Bryce Young. I think he was indeed first in passing efficiency before Saturday but fell a little. Passing efficiency is a ratio of attempts / completions / yards / TDs and interceptions.  A lower than average number of attempts coupled with a high number of TDs and Yards gained is what builds on that number.  Bennett is very low in the league in the number of attempts and his completion % is in the lower 33%.  

He is Fourth in the league in passing TDs.  5th in the league for passing yards. Ninth in the league for passing yards per game.  8th in the league for completion %. 10th in the league for completions for game.  7th in both scoring responsibility and points per game.  All of that combined with a relatively low number of attempts has Bennett at the top of the league in efficiency because he has not had to do much.  Hooker, on the other hand, is in a system where he is going to have a pile of attempts and on a team where he is the only real offensive weapon thus his efficiency is higher than Bennetts.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> What I do know is  there are 7.13million $$$ reasons a season as to why Kirby's decision making process is better than yours.




I would say its infinitely better given he has been handed the responsibility after asking for it while I wouldn't have a clue LOL.  There is no comparison between me and Kirby Smart....I lose by a bunch at every turn.   The comparison is between other people in similar situations....and Smart stacks up well against most but is mathematically about as distant from Nick Saban as I am from Kirby Smart using any data point anyone could care to use.

At the end of the day Saban recruited 3 of 4 potential starting QBS at UGA to play for him at Alabama, along with a pile of other coaches making what Smart is making.....nary a one of them recruited the QB who is starting at Georgia....


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

Only Kirby and Todd are seeing the qb's in practice.  Kirby didn't get a huge bonus that he would have gotten for winning the SEC championship.  I know Kirby and Kirby wants to win and wants to beat Saban worse than any of us.

They chose Stetson because they thought he gave us the best chance.  I'm suspicious of JT's health, but again, he is not very mobile.

I'm fine with Kirby and Todd making the choice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> I would say its infinitely better given he has been handed the responsibility after asking for it while I wouldn't have a clue LOL.  There is no comparison between me and Kirby Smart....I lose by a bunch at every turn.   The comparison is between other people in similar situations....and Smart stacks up well against most but is mathematically about as distant from Nick Saban as I am from Kirby Smart using any data point anyone could care to use.
> 
> At the end of the day Saban recruited 3 of 4 potential starting QBS at UGA to play for him at Alabama, along with a pile of other coaches making what Smart is making.....nary a one of them recruited the QB who is starting at Georgia....



You needed this Saturday night. Sorry I didn't dish it out sooner.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> I'm suspicious of JT's health, but again, he is not very mobile.
> 
> I'm fine with Kirby and Todd making the choice.


I am wondering that myself about Daniels, ok but why not Beck or Vandagriff?
Are they hurt???

Tua was brought in when Hurts was sluggish, Hurts was brought in when Tua was hurt.

I am not aggravated at Bennett I am aggravated at the coaching staff! 
We have some of the most talented QB's in the Nation on the roster and Stockton coming in 2022 but I doubt you will see them play a down at UGA, Kirby will hit the portal! 

After the 2nd interception somebody should have been brought in, maybe it would have sparked the offense and defense but we will never know??


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Savage19NRA said:


> Time of Possession
> 
> GA- 34:13   Bama- 25:47   Ga was on offense for 8:26 more than the Bama offense,  Bama's D is the one that should have been gassed!!


Saban didn't substitute to keep Davis on the field and he was gassed! 
If you watched the game you seen it! 

Tell me how Alabama's offensive line got so good after Auburn sacked Young 7 times?? 

My at the miracles in that game!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I am wondering that myself about Daniels, ok but why not Beck or Vandagriff?
> Are they hurt???
> 
> Tua was brought in when Hurts was sluggish, Hurts was brought in when Tua was hurt.
> ...



Again, you and I don't see these guys in practice.  Now with your new position, you might get that chance.  There is a reason for the coaches decision and it ain't we just love to lose with Stetson.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Now with your new position, you might get that chance.


I'll be glad to start getting my check and contract!


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I am wondering that myself about Daniels, ok but why not Beck or Vandagriff?
> Are they hurt???
> 
> Tua was brought in when Hurts was sluggish, Hurts was brought in when Tua was hurt.
> ...




Beck nor Vandagriff are ready.  Why? Could be any number of things but in most programs 4 and 5 star recruits with double digit offers out of high school make fair to middling QBs in college.  It could well be that neither is capable of playing in the SEC...seems unlikely given both were offered by just about everyone in the conference including Alabama....but it could all be on them not being ready.  If so there is no concern raised about the coaching staff's ability to evaluate and develop talent.  That would mean the person with those concerns wasn't a fan, was a girl, was a hater and had no knowledge at all of anything college football related.  It has to be that the walk on is simply better and has more upside potential than the 2 5 stars and the one 4 star who was offered by nearly every school in the conference LOL....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Only Kirby and Todd are seeing the qb's in practice.  Kirby didn't get a huge bonus that he would have gotten for winning the SEC championship.  I know Kirby and Kirby wants to win and wants to beat Saban worse than any of us.
> 
> They chose Stetson because they thought he gave us the best chance.  I'm suspicious of JT's health, but again, he is not very mobile.
> 
> I'm fine with Kirby and Todd making the choice.



Might as well be fine....most UGA fans were fine with Ray Goff for about 3 years LOL.  Being fine with the people being paid to make the decisions has no bearing on them doing so.

Lots of Dawg fans convinced JT Daniels is not very mobile.  NFL Scouts disagree....but what do they know.  If this is so what in the name of sweet jesus is he doing at UGA in the SEC where most teams still play defense????  Why on earth would Kirby and company offer him or Nick Saban who offered him out of high school???  Daniels is plenty mobile enough...as a pro style QB making reads and releasing the ball quickly is far more important than mobility....UGA does not run an offense where a dual threat QB is a necessity....making reads, checking down and getting rid of the ball accurately and quickly is what UGAs offense needs.  To hear some Dawg fans talk Daniels has to have a walker on the field to take a snap LOL.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I'll be glad to start getting my check and contract!



Actually, this is a you pay position.  Just start sending your regular $1k checks to the football office and they will send you a schedule of when you are to appear!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Might as well be fine....most UGA fans were fine with Ray Goff for about 3 years LOL.  Being fine with the people being paid to make the decisions has no bearing on them doing so.



Anyone who knows anything about UGA football knows that Ray Goof was the consolation prize after Dooley was turned down by several big names.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Anyone who knows anything about UGA football knows that Ray Goof was the consolation prize after Dooley was turned down by several big names.


  No doubt....was it the Minnesota coach who accepted the job and then turned it down?  Jim Mason??? As it turned out Goff was a better choice than that dude.....Goff is a DGD but was not HC material

Jim Donnan was also a good coach...he just had off the field issues with a couple of key players and long time supporters of the program.  No one will ever know the real reason Donnan was let go but if 1/3 of the rumors are anywhere near true UGA dodged a MAJOR bullet.  Dude was a good coach though....but by many accounts not a great human being.  

Mark Richt was a very good coach early on in his tenure....his backup QBing ways caught up with him though as he lost a lot of the competitive drive needed to sustain a 14 year career in a meat grinder position.....staying at Miami as a back up is admirable but it also speaks to the character of the person staying in place and their risk adversity / long term work ethic.


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Only Kirby and Todd are seeing the qb's in practice.  Kirby didn't get a huge bonus that he would have gotten for winning the SEC championship.  I know Kirby and Kirby wants to win and wants to beat Saban worse than any of us.
> 
> They chose Stetson because they thought he gave us the best chance.  I'm suspicious of JT's health, but again, he is not very mobile.
> 
> I'm fine with Kirby and Todd making the choice.



I do think Kirby made the 4th down and go for it, I think Monken would’ve kicked the FG.


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 6, 2021)

From what I seen Bama out played us in every phase of the game. Talked to a die hard Bama guy on Sunday and he said that’s the best overall performance they have had this season. And that’s what it takes to win the big boy games. If Georgia plays them again it will take there best game to win against Bama. I honestly believe that this game may have been just what the Dawgs needed. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Tell me how Alabama's offensive line got so good after Auburn sacked Young 7 times??


Preach it brother ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 6, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Alabama can still put up a lot of points. They always get better as the season goes on. I’m just not confident enough in Bennett to think  he could lead a team that’s down 10 points going into the 4th quarter to a win


I'll stand by my post from a month ago. Bennett is a cute story though.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> It would seem that some fans of other schools are hoping that UGA is one dimensional offensively….that Bennett is incapable of being effective in the passing game.  One would hope, as a fan of the Dawgs, that opposing coaches suffer from this wishful delusion.  Unfortunately they do not….those who are paid to know better do indeed know better….they know that UGAs offense is effective enough to be problematic given the UGAs defense is beyond effective and approaching unbeatable.  Whose to say UGA gets behind to anyone???  Especially by multiple scores?   No one in the country has been 2019 LSU or 2020 Alabama offensively thus far in 2021.  No one is close to UGAs defense and UGAs offense lead by Bennett is not far off the mark of the best offenses in the country.  Take a look at the games where others have struggled compared to when UGA has struggled.  Those struggles resulted in losses and close games for others while UGA blew out all but Clemson who was, at the time, in possession of the best defense in the nation according to many folks paid to evaluate such things.


Evidently you didn't stand by your statement???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Evidently you didn't stand by your statement???


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2021)

The answer to this is put Daniels in against Michigan. If the dawgs lose fire Kirby


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> The answer to this is put Daniels in against Michigan. If the dawgs lose fire Kirby


Then what?

Hire Boise's coach?



NO THANKS! We would be stuck with the Birmingham bowl!


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 6, 2021)

The “Stetson is #1 QB is SEC” statement is a lame argument just based on who UGA played this year. He will not win the big game and does not have the ability to lead them to a W from behind. He cannot match the likes of a Bryce Young in a high scoring game. And like has been said many times in these threads, UGA never seems to have the Bryce Young type, or if they do, they just never see the field for some unknown reason


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> The “Stetson is #1 QB is SEC” statement is a lame argument just based on who UGA played this year. He will not win the big game and does not have the ability to lead them to a W from behind. He cannot match the likes of a Bryce Young in a high scoring game. And like has been said many times in these threads, UGA never seems to have the Bryce Young type, or if they do, they just never see the field for some unknown reason



More rat poison. ^


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> The “Stetson is #1 QB is SEC” statement is a lame argument just based on who UGA played this year. He will not win the big game and does not have the ability to lead them to a W from behind. He cannot match the likes of a Bryce Young in a high scoring game. And like has been said many times in these threads, UGA never seems to have the Bryce Young type, or if they do, they just never see the field for some unknown reason


They had a Justin fields type once?


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Bennet got the dawgs 12-1 but he sucks. Sure.



Well...you ain’t wrong. 



Rackmaster said:


> I am wondering that myself about Daniels, ok but why not Beck or Vandagriff?
> Are they hurt???
> 
> Tua was brought in when Hurts was sluggish, Hurts was brought in when Tua was hurt.
> ...


maybe, just maybe....they’re soft, they don’t grasp the play on, the don’t “go hard” or maybe Bennett is really just all around better. Let us know after you watch the next two weeks of practice and then consult with each of them. 



mguthrie said:


> They had a Justin fields type once?



Same Justin Fields that got  torched 54-21 last year ? 
Yeah. The same one who had like 175 yards passing and no TDs vs Bama? 
yeah...that all world 5* guy.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Well...you ain’t wrong.
> 
> 
> maybe, just maybe....they’re soft, they don’t grasp the play on, the don’t “go hard” or maybe Bennett is really just all around better. Let us know after you watch the next two weeks of practice and then consult with each of them.
> ...


Lol. Some of you won’t admit Kirby screwed up when he lost fields. If bennet is the best tUGA has they are done for this season. It’s big boy football time now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 6, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Some of you won’t admit Kirby screwed up when he lost fields. If bennet is the best tUGA has they are done for this season. It’s big boy football time now.



He lost v Bama far worse than that scrawny walk on did. He was nothing super special.
Big boy football? I guess that’s what y’all call it when you actually go to the conference championship game....oh wait, y’all were watching Meechegan play. 
Dang; those pesky facts.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> maybe, just maybe....they’re soft, they don’t grasp the play on, the don’t “go hard” or maybe Bennett is really just all around better. Let us know after you watch the next two weeks of practice and then consult with each of them.



I will and you will be the 1st I tell!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 6, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Some of you won’t admit Kirby screwed up when he lost fields. If bennet is the best tUGA has they are done for this season. It’s big boy football time now.


The narrative of “he was too dumb to understand the playbooks “ don’t fly with me. We landed the #2 QB in the country in fields knowing that he wasn’t suited for our offense. i Hate Ohio state but part of me wanted them to win the NC last year with a QB that we let get away. This isn’t a slam on Kirby because I think he was pressured by higher ups to stick with Fromm no matter what.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Some of you won’t admit Kirby screwed up when he lost fields. If bennet is the best tUGA has they are done for this season. It’s big boy football time now.


Like you know anything about "big boy" football. "Big Boy" football in the Big is playing 5 games and crying when you don't make the playoffs. So mush crying you add another game to make it. Yep.... Big Boy! Just had to change your diaper when you met Big Boy football.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Evidently you didn't stand by your statement???




No, the statement you quoted was true then and is true now.  Stetson Bennett is, as the statement made abundantly clear, good enough to be a threat to any team.  As he showed Saturday he wasn't good enough in one game this year to beat a very good team with far superior coaching.  I said that fans of other schools were of the opinion that Bennett was one dimensional and could not be effective against them.  I said I hoped opposing school coaching staffs were of the same opinion.  Alabama's coaching staff was not....they did what they do and prepared for Bennett and limited what he does and, in the same week, dismantled UGA's defensive game plan which was exactly what it had been all season, without any tweaks or adjustments....and, by the way, is exactly the Alabama basic defensive game plan since Saban arrived....a subtle difference being that Alabama coaches are expected by Saban and everyone included in the Tide nation to make adjustments in real time to changing conditions.  UGA coaches and apparently a sizeable portion of the UGA nation see no need in making adjustments in real time.  Hey, it works....UGA is at the top of CFB in being consistently in a position to win about 80% of the time since we won a natty last. If winning 8 of 10 is the goal we are about as good as they get.....who needs to adjust when youre that good???


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> From what I seen Bama out played us in every phase of the game. Talked to a die hard Bama guy on Sunday and he said that’s the best overall performance they have had this season. And that’s what it takes to win the big boy games. If Georgia plays them again it will take there best game to win against Bama. I honestly believe that this game may have been just what the Dawgs needed. I hope so anyway.




The difference is the same constant that has seen Alabama win what, 74 natty's in the last 20 years?  Smart and company were flat out and undeniably outcoached.  We played EXACTLY the same game we played all season and when it started to become ineffective did nothing at all in the way of adjustments.  We did EXACTLY what Arkansas did against Alabama but did so with a less effective leader on the offensive side of the ball.  

The exact same scenario happened in 2017 when Auburn shellacked us.  Kirby and company were outcoached.  There were some adjustments made prior to the rematch and those adjustments served UGA well through the national title game.  Kirby and company did the same thing prior after the LSU debacle in 2018....and once again UGA played a more talented and better coached Bama team to the wire, due in large part to Kirby being convinced Alabama was deficient in special teams.  In 2019 we lost to South Carolina and have not made any adjustments since.  Smarts early history at UGA showed an ability to make adjustments....hopefully this proves true once again because if the same game plan is trotted out again against Alabama, if we get by Michigan, a HUGE if, the results will be what they have been the last 2 times we played them.  The results will probably be the same no matter because Saban and company will definitely adjust but if we don't they won't have to.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)

^here^ we go again.. Another day of belly aching... Will you just put a sock in it! No one on this board cares!!!! GET OVER IT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> If winning 8 of 10 is the goal we are about as good as they get.....who needs to adjust when youre that good???


Um.. We're 12-1.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Um.. We're 12-1.



Don't eat the rat poison. It'll make you crazy before it kills you..


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> The difference is the same constant that has seen Alabama win what, 74 natty's in the last 20 years?  Smart and company were flat out and undeniably outcoached.  We played EXACTLY the same game we played all season and when it started to become ineffective did nothing at all in the way of adjustments.  We did EXACTLY what Arkansas did against Alabama but did so with a less effective leader on the offensive side of the ball.
> 
> The exact same scenario happened in 2017 when Auburn shellacked us.  Kirby and company were outcoached.  There were some adjustments made prior to the rematch and those adjustments served UGA well through the national title game.  Kirby and company did the same thing prior after the LSU debacle in 2018....and once again UGA played a more talented and better coached Bama team to the wire, due in large part to Kirby being convinced Alabama was deficient in special teams.  In 2019 we lost to South Carolina and have not made any adjustments since.  Smarts early history at UGA showed an ability to make adjustments....hopefully this proves true once again because if the same game plan is trotted out again against Alabama, if we get by Michigan, a HUGE if, the results will be what they have been the last 2 times we played them.  The results will probably be the same no matter because Saban and company will definitely adjust but if we don't they won't have to.


I was just wondering.....do you suffer from carpal tunnel????

If not you need to quit before you do!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2021)

A new day and I see what used to look like a horse is now just a pile of flesh but the mob is still beating though!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

Throwback said:


> The answer to this is put Daniels in against Michigan. If the dawgs lose fire Kirby




The QB problem at UGA is not Stetson Bennett.  That is a sympton of the problem.  A secondary sympton  is that Stetson Bennett is, in the opinion of this coaching staff, the best option.  I think they are 100% accurate.  The problem is how on earth is Stetson Bennett the best option? Bennet is an incredible person and that is beyond reproach...but he is not what anyone would consider a SEC caliber starting QB and is at least the second time in 2 seasons that this coaching staff made a mistake in naming a starting QB.  This aint including Fields....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> He lost v Bama far worse than that scrawny walk on did. He was nothing super special.
> Big boy football? I guess that’s what y’all call it when you actually go to the conference championship game....oh wait, y’all were watching Meechegan play.
> Dang; those pesky facts.




Fields won 2 conference titles, a playoff game and finished 3rd and 7th in the heisman race.  He was a first round draft pick and is a starting NFL QB.  Fields, Fromm and Bennett are indentical in every aspect of the game outside of the fact that one of them wasn't good enough to start in Kirby Smart's system.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> The QB problem at UGA is not Stetson Bennett.  That is a sympton of the problem.  A secondary sympton  is that Stetson Bennett is, in the opinion of this coaching staff, the best option.  I think they are 100% accurate.  The problem is how on earth is Stetson Bennett the best option? Bennet is an incredible person and that is beyond reproach...but he is not what anyone would consider a SEC caliber starting QB and is at least the second time in 2 seasons that this coaching staff made a mistake in naming a starting QB.  This aint including Fields....





GTMODawg said:


> Fields won 2 conference titles, a playoff game and finished 3rd and 7th in the heisman race.  He was a first round draft pick and is a starting NFL QB.  Fields, Fromm and Bennett are indentical in every aspect of the game outside of the fact that one of them wasn't good enough to start in Kirby Smart's system.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 7, 2021)

Was a fan of Stet at QB but after some weekend observations don't think he is the man for this job. He simply doesn't have the talent / ability to look downfield at his receiver progressions while being rushed. Bryce is side stepping pressure and watching the field. Stet is watching rushers and prolly making eye contact with them.  Also Stet's arm talent is pretty avg for a college qb. You won't see him playing on Sunday, put it that way. Still a DGD.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Was a fan of Stet at QB but after some weekend observations don't think he is the man for this job. He simply doesn't have the talent / ability to look downfield at his receiver progressions while being rushed. Bryce is side stepping pressure and watching the field. Stet is watching rushers and prolly making eye contact with them.  Also Stet's arm talent is pretty avg for a college qb. You won't see him playing on Sunday, put it that way. Still a DGD.



They said much the same things about Buck Belue.


----------



## James12 (Dec 7, 2021)

I bet Vandergriff doesn’t play against Michigan ?


----------



## James12 (Dec 7, 2021)

…also heard from someone thats in p’gram that Kirby and co. were upset that JT’s parents went and got a second opinion from an outside doctor.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2021)

James12 said:


> …also heard from someone thats in p’gram that Kirby and co. were upset that JT’s parents went and got a second opinion from an outside doctor.


Heh
Trust the process


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 7, 2021)

elfiii said:


> They said much the same things about Buck Belue.


He is remembered for one pass and one pass only. The rest was Herschel left, Herschel right , Herschel up the middle


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

James12 said:


> …also heard from someone thats in p’gram that Kirby and co. were upset that JT’s parents went and got a second opinion from an outside doctor.




I think there is WAAAAYYYYYY more to this than anyone has ever mentioned.  At one point it was being reported that UGA medical staff had cleared Daniels last year but his personal medical staff had not.  That was walked by somewhat but if it has any validity at all.....and I think there is evidence that it does....it suggests a serious chasm between Daniels and the UGA program.  Between that and this seasons never ending sore back it suggests Daniels has the tools to be very good if not great but may lack the heart.  Given that he has a team mate in Bennett who is nothing but heart and we could have the reason Bennett is starting and Daniels is not.  Football coaches love talent and skill but they especially appreciate grit and determination and Stetson Bennett is the epitome of both.  It may well be that Daniels is just not interested in playing and says so through actions and effort....it happens.  A coach can't toss a kid under the bus for it.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> He is remembered for one pass and one pass only. The rest was Herschel left, Herschel right , Herschel up the middle




But it was one whale of a pass!!!


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

James12 said:


> I bet Vandergriff doesn’t play against Michigan ?





I bet he nor Beck ever play a snap at UGA.  I think they both transfer if Daniels and Bennett are both back next year.  If Bennet isn't Daniels is the only QB with any real experience....the situation is not going to get measurably better at least on paper.  If Bennett and Daniels leaves we will be starting a redshirt sophmore most likely without any meaningful experience.  It happens in CFB every season and some of them do very well....but it also turns out bad to good more often than great....


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

Lets talk about Dwan Mathis....Kirby and company named him the starter over Bennett in September of 2020.  Dude was scared to death to be on a football field and is lucky he did not get killed, literally, against Arkansas given his health history.  As bad as the QB question might be at UGA (whether it is or not the perception exists that it is bad to very bad) that decision alone is concerning in a complete Vacuum.  This is often forgotten when the talk turns to UGA QBs of late.....

To recap in 2020 Mathis started over Bennet and is lucky to still be counted among the living.  He lost the starting job at Temple and has since re-entered the portal...I dont think he has been signed anywhere yet.  In August 2021 Carson Beck was named the #2 QB at UGA and was still being called QB2 after Bennett started over him in the UAB game LOL.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> He is remembered for one pass and one pass only. The rest was Herschel left, Herschel right , Herschel up the middle



Yeah well that was back when we ran a maximum of 10 pass plays per game and 5 of those were screens to running backs outside the tackles. Belue was a game manager. So is Bennett.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 7, 2021)

elfiii said:


> One more time for the folks way up high in the cheap seats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is also a reason why Saban and Bama evolved away from this style of football after running into Clemson and DeShaun Watson, along with Ole Miss and Hugh Freeze's style of offense.  Kirby is running an offense that just doesn't win National Titles anymore.

Not saying they CAN'T win it, just saying the best blueprint is a difference maker at qb... not a game manager.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 7, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> The narrative of “he was too dumb to understand the playbooks “ don’t fly with me. We landed the #2 QB in the country in fields knowing that he wasn’t suited for our offense. i Hate Ohio state but part of me wanted them to win the NC last year with a QB that we let get away. This isn’t a slam on Kirby because I think he was pressured by higher ups to stick with Fromm no matter what.


"Too dumb to understand" and "not quite up to speed" is a huge difference.  My guess is you have never seen a college qb playbook.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 7, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Some of you won’t admit Kirby screwed up when he lost fields. If bennet is the best tUGA has they are done for this season. It’s big boy football time now.


I hate that Fields went elsewhere, but what is a coach to do?  Give playing time when it isn't deserved?  These kids who are great high school players want to contribute right away.  I don't blame them, but what happens when there is one in front of you who is just as good?  Maybe doesn't have the talent, but knows the playbook better or can read a secondary better?  Is it on the coach when they enter the portal?  I'm sure if my income is riding on whether we win or lose, I'd dang sure put the 11 on the field who I thought gave me the best chance of winning.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> I hate that Fields went elsewhere, but what is a coach to do?  Give playing time when it isn't deserved?  These kids who are great high school players want to contribute right away.  I don't blame them, but what happens when there is one in front of you who is just as good?  Maybe doesn't have the talent, but knows the playbook better or can read a secondary better?  Is it on the coach when they enter the portal?  I'm sure if my income is riding on whether we win or lose, I'd dang sure put the 11 on the field who I thought gave me the best chance of winning.


Kirby hasn’t proved he can develop a QB. He has a stable of QB’s that could be elite but he stays with a walk on. He should have one of those 4-5* developed by now.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 7, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Kirby hasn’t proved he can develop a QB. He has a stable of QB’s that could be elite but he stays with a walk on. He should have one of those 4-5* developed by now.


Hasn't developed a QB???!!!??!??!  He has taken a walk on and gone 12-1!  If that's not qb development, I have never seen it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 7, 2021)

elfiii said:


> They said much the same things about Buck Belue.


I observed Buck as well and the late 70's early 80's was a different time and certainly had a different  brand of ball being played. Buck may not sniff the field today on some teams.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> I hate that Fields went elsewhere, but what is a coach to do?  *Give playing time when it isn't deserved? * These kids who are great high school players want to contribute right away.  I don't blame them, but what happens when there is one in front of you who is just as good?  Maybe doesn't have the talent, but knows the playbook better or can read a secondary better?  Is it on the coach when they enter the portal?  I'm sure if my income is riding on whether we win or lose, I'd dang sure put the 11 on the field who I thought gave me the best chance of winning.




Absolutely play them when there is no chance that they can do any damage, unless they are undeserving due to off field issues, discipline issues or academic issues or something other than simply not performing well in practice.  They are there to learn....they ain't going to learn sitting on the bench when their team is winning by 35 points.  Put them in the game with the entire play book.....give them a baptism by fire.

If they ain't deserving because they don't have the talent, don't know the playbook, can't read defenses...why did you recruit them???  A pretty sizeable part of the recruiting process is to evaluate a recruits potential.  If you recruit a kid to your system who is not a fit that ain't the kids fault thats the highly paid professionals fault.  An inexperienced player with all the skills in the world needs practice and when they can't do any damage some PT in real time against an opponent in a different color jersey.  And that PT should consist of something akin to what they would be asked to do should they suddenly find themselves in a game that ain't already decided and  they are the only player left at their position.   

Vince Dooley and Herschel Walker both say that Walker barely took part in practice during his entire UGA career.  How would he deserve PT if he didn't show up in practice?  Of course a backup QB needs to be played if he is participating in practice when he can not do any damage in a game. In Walkers case he earned PT by slapping UT upside the head and doing so in games almost every time he hit the field...but according to both dooley and walker he didn't do it in practice because he barely partook in practice.  

Apparently Daniels, Beck and Vandagriff have not earned any meaningful PT and, as Smart has stated, Daniels is rusty.  It would seem prudent to have knocked the rust off against Georgia Tech and Charleston Southern but the only PT anyone other than Bennett got in either game was meaningless and the playbook was SEVERELY limited.  If none of them are capable of doing the job that is on Smart...he recruited them, he signed them, they have all been in the system for a full year now.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> Hasn't developed a QB???!!!??!??!  He has taken a walk on and gone 12-1!  If that's not qb development, I have never seen it.




This is the gospel truth.  Shame he hasn't done it to the same degree with a QB with some special talent.  Bennett has done a fantastic job, no question.  It is hard to imagine that Beck or Vandagriff couldn't have done a pretty good job against UAB, Vandy, Georgia Tech or Charleston Southern.  Wouldn't it be better to have 4 QBs with some talent and some experience instead of one with very limited talent and lots of experience and one with a little bit better than average talent and some experience and 2 with some talent and some experience?


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> I observed Buck as well and the late 70's early 80's was a different time and certainly had a different  brand of ball being played. Buck may not sniff the field today on some teams.




I would almost bet that Belue would be a pretty good QB today given that he was a pretty good athlete in his day.  He would have grown up playing modern football....he had the physical skills...they haven't changed....what has changed is what players today are asked to do with those skills.  If he did show up and play like he did today though there are very few programs where he could start.....apparently UGA is one of them though, considering who is starting.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Kirby hasn’t proved he can develop a QB. He has a stable of QB’s that could be elite but he stays with a walk on. He should have one of those 4-5* developed by now.



There ain't a coach in the country who does a better job at identifying, evaluating, recruiting, signing and developing QBs than Kirby Smart....all anyone has to do is look at the number of QBs he has done this with who are headed toward the CFB and NFL Hall of Fames.  His track record speaks for itself.

That was written in sarcasm in case anyone is from Hahira and thought otherwise...of course Smart hasn't proven capable.  He either hasn't developed them, or can't, or missed the boat time and again on evaluating them.  It is inexcusable.  If we were in the SEC West his seat would be so hot he couldn't sit down because of this issue.  I'll get taken to task over that but it is close to the truth, ruth!


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

Gold Ranger said:


> There is also a reason why Saban and Bama evolved away from this style of football after running into Clemson and DeShaun Watson, along with Ole Miss and Hugh Freeze's style of offense.  Kirby is running an offense that just doesn't win National Titles anymore.
> 
> Not saying they CAN'T win it, just saying the best blueprint is a difference maker at qb... not a game manager.




This was true in 2019.  UGAs offense is a hyrbid now....not quite modern but also not mired in 2005.  There has been some significant change but the QB situation has limited what can realistically be done.  

I find it nearly impossible that the QB situation is not frustrating to Smart given how competitive he is reported to be.  I can't imagine him being satisfied with the status quo but woe be anyone who isn't Kirby Smart stating the situation needs improving....


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 7, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Absolutely play them when there is no chance that they can do any damage, unless they are undeserving due to off field issues, discipline issues or academic issues or something other than simply not performing well in practice.  They are there to learn....they ain't going to learn sitting on the bench when their team is winning by 35 points.  Put them in the game with the entire play book.....give them a baptism by fire.
> 
> If they ain't deserving because they don't have the talent, don't know the playbook, can't read defenses...why did you recruit them???  A pretty sizeable part of the recruiting process is to evaluate a recruits potential.  If you recruit a kid to your system who is not a fit that ain't the kids fault thats the highly paid professionals fault.  An inexperienced player with all the skills in the world needs practice and when they can't do any damage some PT in real time against an opponent in a different color jersey.  And that PT should consist of something akin to what they would be asked to do should they suddenly find themselves in a game that ain't already decided and  they are the only player left at their position.
> 
> ...


You sound like a fan who yells "Somebody needs to block somebody" or "Who are you throwing it to?"  When you should probably be able to understand this guy first: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467659576292032517I agree that backups should get reps.  Everything else you said makes little sense.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 7, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> You sound like a fan who yells "Somebody needs to block somebody" or "Who are you throwing it to?"  When you should probably be able to understand this guy first:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467659576292032517I agree that backups should get reps.  Everything else you said makes little sense.



Link wouldn't work for me but I am curious....there is a football fan on the planet who has not asked "who were you throwing it to..."?  I have heard NFL QBs in interviews state they had thrown the ball up for grabs without any clue as to who they were throwing it too....I guess they were just saying that?  


Apparently the kind of fan you are describing includes notable fans of the game such as Bill Bellichick....at the 3:24 mark

https://doe.webex.com/doe/j.php?MTID=mc331997213ec5061d796c4afb3122ec7


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 7, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Link wouldn't work for me but I am curious....there is a football fan on the planet who has not asked "who were you throwing it to..."?  I have heard NFL QBs in interviews state they had thrown the ball up for grabs without any clue as to who they were throwing it too....I guess they were just saying that?
> 
> 
> Apparently the kind of fan you are describing includes notable fans of the game such as Bill Bellichick....at the 3:24 mark
> ...


Yep.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2021)

Ok if Kirby Smart so bad at making decisions and is that bad of a coach, who do you go and get for a head coach? Who's out there that is going to lead us to where we are now? I need an answer. I bet I won't get one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

henrydaviss said:


> Ok if Kirby Smart so bad at making decisions and is that bad of a coach, who do you go and get for a head coach? Who's out there that is going to lead us to where we are now? I need an answer. I bet I won't get one.


Here's one Gus Malzahn, Will Muschamp(already there), or Dan Mullen. 

I think I will stick with the Kirbster for a while!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> He is remembered for one pass and one pass only. The rest was Herschel left, Herschel right , Herschel up the middle



You obviously didn't watch many games where he played.  While Herschel was the main show, we beat Clemson on the back of Buck's arm, because Clemson was the only team to defend against Herschel well.  There are others.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2021)

I watched Buck as a kid in High School and then as a DAWG.  Buck could make nearly all the throws and he had ice in his veins.  He could play in today's game.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 7, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> You obviously didn't watch many games where he played.  While Herschel was the main show, we beat Clemson on the back of Buck's arm, because Clemson was the only team to defend against Herschel well.  There are others.


I was 10 and we had 3 channels on the tv. I can  remember only getting to watch 3 games that year, Florida, Tech and the National Championship game.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Some of you won’t admit Kirby screwed up when he lost fields. If bennet is the best tUGA has they are done for this season. It’s big boy football time now.


So Bennett went 12-1 in the SEC, and Stroud went 10-2 in the conference up Nauth. ?
Which one can’t handle the big games?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I was just wondering.....do you suffer from carpal tunnel????
> 
> If not you need to quit before you do!


Let’s keep this family oriented.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 7, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> Hasn't developed a QB???!!!??!??!  He has taken a walk on and gone 12-1!  If that's not qb development, I have never seen it.


Are you serious?????


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 7, 2021)

elfiii said:


> They said much the same things about Buck Belue.


Err Buck hand off left to Herschel next play hand of right

I think JT is gone next year and has probably made his wishes known. OR Kirby is a complete idiot


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 7, 2021)

Most of the season we were #1 and currently sit at #3 out of I think 129 D-1 schools. I think Kirby is doing all right.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^here^ we go again.. Another day of belly aching... Will you just put a sock in it! No one on this board cares!!!! GET OVER IT!


I can't stmoach the content nor do I have the focus to read those particular novels and essays
Some folks just don't realize that with  the attention span of most on this board, including me, ain't reading, scanning, cliff noting, or whatever else this guy is typing.  Esp when most is garbage ?


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I can't stmoach the content nor do I have the focus to read those particular novels and essays
> Some folks just don't realize that with  the attention span of most onthis board, including me, I ain't reading, scanning, cliff noting, or whatever else this guy is typing.  Esp when most is garbage ?



Exactly. Should have ignored before now. 3.2.1


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2021)

Duff said:


> Exactly. Should have ignored before now. 3.2.1


It's not even like somebody who gets under your skin so bad you can't ignore em, one of those people you just have to see what he or she types because it is gonna pee you off.  I can just ignore him by scrolling - a lot!!) ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 7, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> It's not even like somebody who gets under your skin so bad you can't ignore em, one of those people you just have to see what he or she types because it is gonna pee you off.  I can just ignore him by scrolling - a lot!!) ?


Egggzacleee


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Are you serious?????


I think he is?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Let’s keep this family oriented.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 7, 2021)

Most of you guys are just complete morons. So delusional with homerism that you refuse to even consider any flaws with the program or coaching staff. But to your point, Kirby is great he will get UGA to the top of the SEC East most years and will be in the natty conversation as well. But after that, all bets are off, chances of going further plummet. And for the past few days GTMO has only pointed out these obvious issues in realistic and unbiased conversation, yet you guys continue to crucify him for pointing out the obvious. It’s no wonder that people hope for you guys to lose, and that’s coming from someone who cheers for UGA to win. Geez, just stop being so obnoxious.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Most of you guys are just complete morons. So delusional with homerism that you refuse to even consider any flaws with the program or coaching staff. But to your point, Kirby is great he will get UGA to the top of the SEC East most years and will be in the natty conversation as well. But after that, all bets are off, chances of going further plummet. And for the past few days GTMO has only pointed out these obvious issues in realistic and unbiased conversation, yet you guys continue to crucify him for pointing out the obvious. It’s no wonder that people hope for you guys to lose, and that’s coming from someone who cheers for UGA to win. Geez, just stop being so obnoxious.


We are not MORONS or delusional we see the problems at UGA, we are not blind! 

We just don't write novels about it day after day, in our world life goes on and it doesn't revolve around CFB! 

I voiced my opinion, took heat for it, and moved on maybe a few should also! 

And no matter what happens with Michigan or Alabama we will still scream....
GO Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We are not MORONS or delusional we see the problems at UGA, we are not blind!
> 
> We just don't write novels about it day after day, in our world life goes on and it doesn't revolve around CFB!
> 
> ...


Preach!  I got all I need in life without football!  But it's a fun way to spend a few hrs on Saturday and it's fun to prognosticate.  My point..... Keep your thoughts short and sweet.


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2021)

3.2.1


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh yeah, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2021)

Duff said:


> 3.2.1


You best not put me on your ignore list, point!  At least til you find us some ground up north and west ?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 7, 2021)

Rack, seriously, you were in full melt down mode a couple days ago. What has changed?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 7, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> complete morons, delusional, homerism,  past few days GTMO has only pointed out these obvious issues in realistic and unbiased conversation,  people hope for you guys to lose, stop being so obnoxious.



Well let’s just take a few adjectives and tell us how you really feel?

Who sounds obnoxious here?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2021)

I feel like I’m witnessing a Georgia on Georgia crime. If anybody asks.....I ain’t know nuffin.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Every fan base has it, when I lived in Apopka in the early 80's, I saw 2 Gator fans get in a fist fight arguing about Galen Hall. 

Saw Texas A&M fans fight back in the 70's because Texas Tech beat the Aggies. 

A buddy of mine (a Tennessee fan) got in a fight with a bunch of vowels because he wore a ND hat to a UT game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Rack, seriously, you were in full melt down mode a couple days ago. What has changed?


I was never in full meltdown mode I was aggravated, that's all as most were after losing to Bama! 
They started a thread about me and @Ruger#3 played his cartoon towards me as he usually does "Aaaaa Shut up" it don't bother me I just laugh just like someone saying 1980.

I voiced my opinion and let it go. I love UGA but I have seen a lot of good friends on here get banned for arguing about stuff we can't control! 
It's not worth it to me, I enjoy it here! 

When a Administrator or Moderator says "thin ice" that means let it go, move on, or its getting out of control!
It wasn't said to me but I understood the assignment!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I was never in full meltdown mode I was aggravated, that's all as most were after losing to Bama!
> They started a thread about me and @Ruger#3 played his cartoon towards me as he usually does "Aaaaa Shut up" it don't bother me I just laugh just like someone saying 1980.
> 
> I voiced my opinion and let it go. I love UGA but I have seen a lot of good friends on here get banned for arguing about stuff we can't control!
> ...


What is this thin ice you speak of, I don't think I have ever heard of it.....


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2021)

You Dawgs are eatin your own!
Have mercy!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You Dawgs are eatin your own!
> Have mercy!


Same with every fan base, read post #257.


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You best not put me on your ignore list, point!  At least til you find us some ground up north and west ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 7, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> And it’s HIS to die for. Ain’t ours.


???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You Dawgs are eatin your own!
> Have mercy!


No. We just like to get rid of our own Throwback.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Let’s keep this family oriented.



Bullgator, I am pretty sure that Rack asking about the carpel tunnel was in reference to GTMO's many dissertations being typed!?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I was 10 and we had 3 channels on the tv. I can  remember only getting to watch 3 games that year, Florida, Tech and the National Championship game.



I was in school at UGA and at nearly every game.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Most of you guys are just complete morons. So delusional with homerism that you refuse to even consider any flaws with the program or coaching staff. But to your point, Kirby is great he will get UGA to the top of the SEC East most years and will be in the natty conversation as well. But after that, all bets are off, chances of going further plummet. And for the past few days GTMO has only pointed out these obvious issues in realistic and unbiased conversation, yet you guys continue to crucify him for pointing out the obvious. It’s no wonder that people hope for you guys to lose, and that’s coming from someone who cheers for UGA to win. Geez, just stop being so obnoxious.



Ah, the genius of the group has spoken


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 8, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Most of you guys are just complete morons. So delusional with homerism that you refuse to even consider any flaws with the program or coaching staff. But to your point, Kirby is great he will get UGA to the top of the SEC East most years and will be in the natty conversation as well. But after that, all bets are off, chances of going further plummet. And for the past few days GTMO has only pointed out these obvious issues in realistic and unbiased conversation, yet you guys continue to crucify him for pointing out the obvious. It’s no wonder that people hope for you guys to lose, and that’s coming from someone who cheers for UGA to win. Geez, just stop being so obnoxious.


^^^This right here ^^^


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Bullgator, I am pretty sure that Rack asking about the carpel tunnel was in reference to GTMO's many dissertations being typed!?


I’m pretty sure I knew that.....


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> So Bennett went 12-1 in the SEC, and Stroud went 10-2 in the conference up Nauth. ?
> Which one can’t handle the big games?


Cmon dude you gotta have your facts before making blanket comments. Stroud threw for almost 500yds against Oregon and 400yds in 25° and snow against ttun and had almost a 70% completion rate in both games along with 7tds. Keep in mind he played the Oregon game and the next game with a partially separated shoulder he thought he could play thru which he suffered in the first game of the season against Minny. That's why he was high on some throws In that game and the next. That was why he missed a wide open Olave twice at the end of the Oregon game which would have sent it to overtime. That did not come out until Day wouldn't let him play in the Akron game before the bye to give him time to heal. Not once did Stroud make an excuse for missing Olave because he couldn't feel his arm.

The defense was the only reason we lost those 2 games not Stroud. Ok on to your next straw man!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 8, 2021)

I feel like there's 2 or 3 guys standing over the pile of flesh that used to be a horse with bat in hand. They are breathing hard and regrouping but the minute they think they see a twitch they will start pounding again.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon dude you gotta have your facts before making blanket comments. Stroud threw for almost 500yds against Oregon and 400yds in 25° and snow against ttun and had almost a 70% completion rate in both games along with 7tds. Keep in mind he played the Oregon game and the next game with a partially separated shoulder he thought he could play thru which he suffered in the first game of the season against Minny. That's why he was high on some throws In that game and the next. That was why he missed a wide open Olave twice at the end of the Oregon game which would have sent it to overtime. That did not come out until Day wouldn't let him play in the Akron game before the bye to give him time to heal. Not once did Stroud make an excuse for missing Olave because he couldn't feel his arm.
> 
> The defense was the only reason we lost those 2 games not Stroud. Ok on to your next straw man!


There’s been so many parallel conversations going on about Georgia, it’s understandable you didn’t fully get my meaning. Although you did help out.
So, Kirby gets flack for playing a healthy Bennett that took them to 12-0, but not a word about Day leaving in an injured Stroud in a loss. Next, a less than 100% Stroud, with Ohio State 5* quality backups, has two regular season losses and we don’t immediately blame him ( or Day) but in fact look to the real and likely culprit, the defense. Bennett has his first loss and it’s his and Kirby’s fault but not the defense.

BTW Snook, I’m going to add the separated shoulder to your excuse pile.....


----------



## DannyW (Dec 8, 2021)

This is the most entertaining thread I have read in awhile. Fascinating to watch UGA fans interact after a loss. 

Go UGA.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 8, 2021)

DannyW said:


> This is the most entertaining thread I have read in awhile. Fascinating to watch UGA fans interact after a loss.
> 
> Go UGA.


Just you wait. If Stetson and Kirby lose to Michigan the wheel will rapidly come off


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 8, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Just you wait. If Stetson and Kirby lose to Michigan the wheel will rapidly come off


Yep. Folks will start acting like Throwback.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 8, 2021)

bullgator said:


> There’s been so many parallel conversations going on about Georgia, it’s understandable you didn’t fully get my meaning. Although you did help out.
> So, Kirby gets flack for playing a healthy Bennett that took them to 12-0, but not a word about Day leaving in an injured Stroud in a loss. Next, a less than 100% Stroud, with Ohio State 5* quality backups, has two regular season losses and we don’t immediately blame him ( or Day) but in fact look to the real and likely culprit, the defense. Bennett has his first loss and it’s his and Kirby’s fault but not the defense.
> 
> BTW Snook, I’m going to add the separated shoulder to your excuse pile.....



You can't because if you fully understood my reply the separated shoulder was not used as an excuse for losing. I brought it up to show how great Stroud played with a partially separated shoulder. Wasn't an excuse at all. I thought I said the defense was the sole reason for losing both games. That straw man is a beast today!!!!lol

I'm on your side with regards to Bennett by the way.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 8, 2021)

Bennett has plenty enough talent to win a championship with all the talent around him.  The play calling was not what UGA needed Saturday, though.  Zeus was gashing Bama and McIntosh was hitting gaps as well at top speed.  I don't know why Monken abandoned the run so early.  I would much rather have 3 runs for 11 yards than 2 incomplete passes, then a 12 yarder for a first down.   That keeps Bama's offense off the field for longer.  There were times where Bennett had a 10-12 yard run and he pulled up and threw an incomplete pass into traffic.  With 3 quality backups in Daniels, Beck and Vandagriff, Bennett has to take the risk of injury and make that run.   

What bothers me about Smart is that he says he wants experience at QB, but he also started Fromm well after Eason was ready to go and Dawgs were one blown coverage by 2 senior DB's away from a NC with a true freshman QB.  Vandagriff is the son of a good high school coach and I can't imagine he is a full year behind what Fromm was at this point.  Difference is that Vandagriff is far more gifted with arm strength and as a runner when the play breaks down, than Fromm ever was.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> I was in school at UGA and at nearly every game.


H22 was in school at UGA at that time too. We were at every game and a lot of away games. We really didn't start missing games until we had a child.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 8, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Are you serious?????


Yes.  Are they not 12-1?  Although I'm sure CKS had little to do with developing any qb.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 8, 2021)

I couldn’t get the “eating popcorn” emoji to post


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 8, 2021)

AugustaDawg said:


> Yes.  Are they not 12-1?  Although I'm sure CKS had little to do with developing any qb.


I agree


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Bennett has plenty enough talent to win a championship with all the talent around him.  The play calling was not what UGA needed Saturday, though.  Zeus was gashing Bama and McIntosh was hitting gaps as well at top speed.  I don't know why Monken abandoned the run so early.  I would much rather have 3 runs for 11 yards than 2 incomplete passes, then a 12 yarder for a first down.   That keeps Bama's offense off the field for longer.  There were times where Bennett had a 10-12 yard run and he pulled up and threw an incomplete pass into traffic.  With 3 quality backups in Daniels, Beck and Vandagriff, Bennett has to take the risk of injury and make that run.
> 
> What bothers me about Smart is that he says he wants experience at QB, but he also started Fromm well after Eason was ready to go and Dawgs were one blown coverage by 2 senior DB's away from a NC with a true freshman QB.  Vandagriff is the son of a good high school coach and I can't imagine he is a full year behind what Fromm was at this point.  Difference is that Vandagriff is far more gifted with arm strength and as a runner when the play breaks down, than Fromm ever was.


Hope we get to see him play!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You Dawgs are eatin your own!
> Have mercy!


They are off the chain?


----------



## weagle (Dec 10, 2021)

Stetson Bennett will keep his cool about him, ignore the haters and win the NC for the dogs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2021)

weagle said:


> Stetson Bennett will keep his cool about him, ignore the haters and win the NC for the dogs.


Hope so but time will tell!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 10, 2021)

Just beat Michigan.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> Geez, just stop being so obnoxious.



That would kill this forum Dead Rite There.


----------

